# Forging Fury



## Kerrz (Jul 19, 2005)

ooc: This is the first IC thread for the Forging Fury campaign that I am holding. The players are Bront, Ringmereth, Amy Kou'ai, ShaggySpellsword and d'Anconia. Have at it folks.

A group of disenfranchised warforged have come together. They have differing motives, differing skills and differing lifestyles, however they all came together in a glade several leagues southeast of Sharn. The group arrived in response to a rather mysterious summons stating very simply the word "Come" with appropriate directions.

Many warforged answered the call, however only a sparse group has remained true to the task. One such 'Forged is simply running from the law, others are looking for a life and new experiences. Bound together by an aging human, who claims the simple name of Juarin yet sports the clothing of a lord, the group have managed several mundane and simple tasks.

Juarin instructed the group in various menial tasks. A 'Forged named North, skilled in the work of a quartermaster, and a Bard by the name of Tenor were set about simply negotiating deals for building materials. The entire remaining group were put about the actual menial labour of building a small stone and wood hut for Juarin - a palace fit for a king he would joke. Always he promised that this was merely a test, that the group was being held together for a higher purpose.

Some of the 'Forged balked at the idea of dealing with a human, however predominantly the Warforged seemed to take exceptionally to the idea of working with their own people. Juarin began to leave his commands with Tenor or North, whomever was available, as they both appreciated and enjoyed the company of the human. The same could not be said of Agarndas, a dark and secretive 'Forged who could often be found cutting up forest animals when the work slacked off. Shadow, another secretive 'Forged was often about his own business as well, and while he was generally good tempered, he preferred greatly to deal with his own people rather than with Juarin or any other human.

After several months working for him and learning to work well with each other, the group was rather surprised to see the man himself come before them instead of putting orders in through North or Tenor. Juarin came to the group one quiet summer morning asking for all of them to prepare for a journey, and to meet afterwards in the low stone building that they had built.

The building was crafted as something of a dug-out or bunker. The 'Forged had been asked to dig out a 6' deep, large rectangular hole and line it with heavy stone blocks, both floor and exterior walls. Another four feet of wall were added to stick up above the ground and a roof was erected on top, slanting slightly in the same direction as the low hill the building sat upon. As such, to enter the building required walking down a tight staircase to a sheltered doorway at the level of the floor.

As the group stepped inside the building, which they had been in dozens of times before, they moved towards the left room which Juarin routinely held meetings in. He gathered the warforged around the table, knowing that offering them a seat was foolish as they would not be tired. He kept things simple, and drew their attention towards the map on his table before he began speaking at length.

"My friends and helpers, first of all I want to thank you for all of your work in bringing this base of operations to fruition. Without your help, none of this would be possible," he said with a flourish taking in the building surrounding them.

When he was sure he had their attention again, Juarin spoke quickly, "I know that you have been impatient, waiting for me to fulfill my promise of work and purpose beyond the menial that I have set before you. Today that day has come."

"I have not been particularly forthcoming with the purpose for this little shack, nor about its rather odd design. I am sure that you will understand in due time, but quite simply I have enemies, and did not want any of you to learn too much in the event that you may leave my service with my secrets in hand. This building will be exactly what it seems, a bunker of sorts, as I am gathering together a group of Warforged, much like yourselves, to build a new community."

"You may ask yourselves, 'Why is this man so interested in Warforged?' and I promise you that someday you will understand this as well, but for now all I can say is that I have a vested interest in the introduction of Warforged to this world as a whole, as real, tangible, equal people. You are people, and deserve to be treated as such."

"The first step to such a goal is to create an open forum from which the other races can see you all at work. The Lord of Blades has gone off and made a tyrannical society out of the Mournland and closed himself off, making Warforged even more distrusted than they are to begin with. Some people see you as soulless. Some people see you as mechanical and heartless. We need to show them that they are wrong, and they cannot see that if you hide yourselves behind a wall of magical fog."

"In that endeavour, I am building this village in the middle of nowhere. We need to build an economically viable enterprise to trade with the other races of Khorvaire, and to put ourselves on the maps."

"Now, this is where you come in. I am, quite plainly, not a warforged. I cannot even pretend very well. I need you folks to be the founders and ambassadors to the world at large. You will deliver the summons to groups of warforged across the continent and you will lead them to glory in the light of day rather than the darkness of the Mournland. If you wish to do this by your own volition, then I encourage that. If you prefer to be under the strict and rigid command you remember from the war, I can comply. I merely beg with you that you take up this dream as your own. The Warforged of Khorvaire need a voice and a place to speak it clearly and openly. You cannot hide from your heritage." Juarin gazed pleadingly at the Warforged assembled, hoping that his words and dreams had sunk in.

After a brief moment, before the Warforged could respond, and a look at the map again, Juarin returned his level gaze to the Warforged. He continued speaking, "If you will accept this dream, then I must suggest our first step toward this business. The Warforged have one thing that no one else can offer -- not the crafters of Cannith, or the soldiers of Deneith, or the holy-men of the Silver Flame. The Warforged have tireless fortitude. You do not sleep, you do not eat, you do not drink - you have the ability to do anything that the other races can do, and you can do it without rest."

"Many of your brothers and sisters are content with the life of monotony, be it the repetition of warfare or the drudgery of menial labour. We need to seek these Warforged out and introduce them to the dream. We need to convince them that their lives will improve if they are with us. We need them for their labour-skills. Khorvaire is about to go through an industrial revolution, and you and your people can be at the leading edge of it -- if only you gather together and present a solid front of efficient workmanship and quality," Juarin closes with a sigh.

After a brief bustling and grabbing at paperwork at a nearby desk, he comes back to the main table. He says, quietly, to the gathered Warforged, "It has come to my attention that a group of Warforged have been encamped near the border of the Mournland in Karrnath. They are being forced to work on building a fortress to hold back the dangers of the Mourning. This task would have several benefits, ranging from the freedom of indentured slaves (as our friend North should most likely appreciate) to the crippling of the tyrannical Karrnathi regime, as well as to prevent the Lord of Blades from scooping up your brethern to take part in his so-called freedom (even though his freedom involves hiding from the world.)"

"I do not require you to take up this task. Merely think on it. The benefits are great, both for yourselves and for your people. You shall have anything that you need to complete this task if you choose to accept it. Anything, that is, within reason - most notably transport arrangements both to and from the area in question. Once we build up this village, you shall find that the rewards your own people shall reap upon you will be both frequent and generous."

"Now please, talk amongst yourselves. Get back to me with a united answer. I shall now take my seat, because while you folks are tireless, these old bones are not," and with that, Juarin shuffled his papers together and sat down in the chair in the corner by the desk. He left the Warforged to muddle over the plans around the large map of Khorvaire in the middle of the room. The map pointed out both where they were, southeast of Sharn, and the region of Karrnath dedicated to this new fort - many miles south of a dot marked Fort Zombie, along the Lightning Rail track that leads into the region that is no longer Cyre.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Shadow Responds*

After a pause of maybe thirty seconds, Shadow responds, “I for one am very interested in this endeavor. However, I do think there are some things we need to consider before we embark on this journey. I’m going to speak in broad strokes here and try to lay out the long term picture as I see it.”

“First, we’re going to be stepping on quite a few toes here,” Shadow remarks in a deliberate manner. “We have all heard the whispers and rumors coming out of the Mournland about this ‘Lord of Blades’ character – his society seems to be a wholly militant one. As we go about conducting this civic experiment, we should all be very aware that in a sense we are aligning ourselves directly in opposition to this group of our kin. As we become larger and more well known as on of the first society of ‘forged living independently in Khorvaire, it is quite possible that this self styled Lord will take great offense with us trying to show the ‘forged an alternative way to live. If, no when, this happens, we will have to be ready for anything and everything from direct armed conflict with his followers, to misinformation being spread about our settlement and activities, to the sabotaging of our construction efforts. There will be a very real threat, also, that old Blades will try to slip in some spies among our recruits to report back to him on our progress and then strike us when and where it will hurt the most. For all of these reason, I would suggest that we go about these missions drawing as little public attention to ourselves as possible. We should observe and work with these other groups of warforged we wish to recruit for a time to make sure they will be receptive to what we are offering, so that once we do extend them the offer to come build this civilization, we can be reasonably assured they will accept and not go running to the Mournland with this information. Plus, once we get to know these groups of our kin, they may be more inclined to trust us and not inadvertently spread word of our project by asking too many questions of too many people.”

“And that’s not even beginning to deal with the problems we might run into within the Brelandish government itself, curse them” Shadow mumbles in conclusion.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Tenor chimes in with his usuall melodic voice.  "This is an endevor truely worth taking.  There is much that the 'Forged need to learn of the nature of life and the other races.  And any warforged that is working against his will should be considered as repugnant as slaving any other race."

"But Shadow speaks the truth that we tread on dangerous teritory.  Not only will the Lord of Blades be against us, but we risk the ire of other nations as well.  We must be carefull in how we approach even other warforged, for we do not want them to turn on other nations, just demand treatment like any other being.  Karrnath's methods of using warforged may be dispicable, but the fortress will protect it's people from the Mournland, many of which are guilty of no crime other than simply living in Karrnath.  And if they blame the 'Forged for endangering them, it is a step back in our relations."

"We must free our fellow warforged from slavery, but we must make the Karnnathi slavers the enemy, not the people of Karnnath.  We must provoke sympathy, not anger, fear, or apathy.  We must show them is as much to a Warforged as there is to any other race, and we will *not* accept life as second place citizens."

Tenor looks around the room, gauging the crowd's reactions to his potentialy contivertial words.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 19, 2005)

North speaks up, slowly at first, but growing in passion as he gets going.

"We do this job, we follow this dream, and we will free a number of warforged from Karrnath.  This is valuable.  This action upsets Karrnath and they come after us.  This is a problem.  We need support and aid.  I doubt that it will take much convincing of the Brelish government to stop a Karrn army from invading these borders, so aid is readily availible.  We can handle independant agents of Karrnath.  We do this job, we follow this dream, and we leave the Mournland border of Karrnath undefended.  I have lived and served in Karrnath, and I know for a fact they have other resources of labor to build this defense.  We have not crippled them, only slowed them down.  This is nothing to feel sorry for.  Perhaps we can obtain a scroll of Sending, or similar magics to let Kaius know what we've done after we've done it.  That may alleviate a heavy soul."

North pauses for a moment, considering his next words.

"As for this Lord of Blades...he need not be a problem.  When we free the enslaved warforged, it would be wrong of us to lead them to believe that our dream here, this settlement, is the only community of warforged in the land.  We kill their slavers, we free the slaves, and we tell them that there are warforged who try and make a life alone in this world, and that it is possible and that it is hard.  We tell them that there are warforged who hide themselves away in the Mournland, leaving their seclusion only to strike out against those they see as their oppressors.  These warforged live only for revenge.  We also tell these warforged that we have have freed about us.  We tell them about the dream.  Our work will win some recruits for the Lord of Blades.  Those are the recruits that would have likely turned against us if the Lord of blades had been our enemy.  Our work, if it is as good as I believe it to be, will win us more recruits.  The Lord of Blades is appeased, at least for now, and we grow in strength."

North seems to collect himself, and states very calmly,

"My thoughts are many and impassioned on this subject, so I should sum them up:  Our first prority is to have a respectable number of warforged living here: to establish a community.  Our second priority is to convince the Brelish government that we mean peace at that we are valuable to Breland.  This will afford us protection.  Breland is the nation that pushed for our freedom.  I think it fair that it be the nation we offer our strength.  Perhaps then we should send envoys to the Lord of Blades with promises not to hinder his attacks as long as he not hinder our peace."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 20, 2005)

Agarndas listened to the other 'Forged speak their opinions, both nodding and shaking his head at various comments and propositions, then spoke:

"I believe that there is danger in this human's words. I have studied men for years, and while I am finding that the Warforged need protection, they may not need _this_ protection. Juarin may have an uncommon interest in our kind, but his plan makes us slaves as surely as the Lord of Blades enslaves his Warforged. If we consent to create a new nation of tireless workers, then we define ourselves as machines and tools to our makers. Our value is decided by the work we can do, not the power of our minds or souls," says the Warforged in an quiet, even voice. "His vision should not be our own. We must prove our equality, or our superiority, by serving our own needs, not man's."


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 20, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "I believe that there is danger in this human's words. I have studied men for years, and while I am finding that the Warforged need protection, they may not need _this_ protection. Juarin may have an uncommon interest in our kind, but his plan makes us slaves as surely as the Lord of Blades enslaves his Warforged. "




OOC: I'm pretty sure he's still in the room, and can hear what we're saying. Also, if we've agreed to work for Jauron for some month's now, I find it hard to believe we wouldn't at least trust him in some way.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 20, 2005)

(( OOC: Yeah, Juarin is still sitting there in the corner. That being said, I see Agarndas as the sort of character that would not let that stop him from saying something like that. Rudeness is not a concept he cares to worry about. He sees that the human has stepped aside, and Agarndas speaks to the warforged as if the Human does not exist, because to him, the human is little more than an object to be watched, weighed, examined, and discarded when finished with.

As for the working thing... Agarndas decided to stay around. He is staying because he is running from the law, and this seems as good a place to continue his studies as any. His personal agenda would rather not bring any light to his position or his actions, so joining a fraternity that will soon become VERY public is possibly not in his best interests, whereas sticking around to this point helped keep him busy while laying low. 

Atleast, that's how I view things. Ringmereth may be playing his character differently from that but I call 'em how I see 'em. Make of it what you will.

Agarndas will be difficult to pull into the group, and I recommend that you use your characters to sway him rather than expecting him to just follow along. Perhaps someone can question him about his motivations and then North, being from Karrnath, can mention that the nation is full of Necromancers to learn from. ))


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 20, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> (( OOC: Yeah, Juarin is still sitting there in the corner. That being said, I see Agarndas as the sort of character that would not let that stop him from saying something like that. Rudeness is not a concept he cares to worry about. He sees that the human has stepped aside, and Agarndas speaks to the warforged as if the Human does not exist, because to him, the human is little more than an object to be watched, weighed, examined, and discarded when finished with.
> 
> As for the working thing... Agarndas decided to stay around. He is staying because he is running from the law, and this seems as good a place to continue his studies as any. His personal agenda would rather not bring any light to his position or his actions, so joining a fraternity that will soon become VERY public is possibly not in his best interests, whereas sticking around to this point helped keep him busy while laying low.
> 
> ...




OOC: Thanks. Calling 'em how you see 'em, indeed, and your vision isn't too far off. While Agarndas has (slightly) more respect for humans (especially this particular one) than you said, he has a blunt manner. He was never trained to be diplomatic; he was trained to repair fellow Warforged, something that would require quickly and accurately giving necessary information, not dawdling and using niceties.

Another note is that Agarndas is used to being detached from society and people and studying from afar. Right now he's not only heavily involved, but feels like he's being studied himself. It's an interesting and unusual situation for him. He's not likely to ditch the group, but neither will he just blindly follow the others, or Juarin, along. Ergo, he'll need some persuasion.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Agarndas listened to the other 'Forged speak their opinions, both nodding and shaking his head at various comments and propositions, then spoke:
> 
> "I believe that there is danger in this human's words. I have studied men for years, and while I am finding that the Warforged need protection, they may not need _this_ protection. Juarin may have an uncommon interest in our kind, but his plan makes us slaves as surely as the Lord of Blades enslaves his Warforged. If we consent to create a new nation of tireless workers, then we define ourselves as machines and tools to our makers. Our value is decided by the work we can do, not the power of our minds or souls," says the Warforged in an quiet, even voice. "His vision should not be our own. We must prove our equality, or our superiority, by serving our own needs, not man's."



Tenor speaks up again, his musical voice clear for all to hear "Juarin has given us no reason not to trust him, and treated us well beyond what I know many 'Forged have ever had.  While I agree we must seek our own vision of our future, Juarin has provided us a basis for which to build it.  We have the rescources to build a true comunity.  A place to congregate, to laugh, to learn, and perchance to love."  Tenor lests that last comment linger for a moment, his passion in his words begining to show, though perhaps lost on his less emotional bretheren.

"There is much beyond our existance of working all day, and Juarin gives us a chance to explore that.  For now, in serving his needs does serve our own.  But we are more than mere machines, for war or peace.  We are beings.  We have souls.  We can feel emotions.  We can learn from our our mistakes and rise above them, and we can seek to be more than what those who forged us saw for us."

Tenor motions to the crowd, and his voice begins to rise in volume as he goes.  "My friends... My bretheren...We are the new generation.  What we do here could effect Warforged for ages to come.  And we must not accept anything but the best for us and our kind."   Tenor shouts that last part and raises his hands up high, hoping to rile the crowd to ride their emotions a bit and let out cries of support.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 20, 2005)

If Agarndas had possessed natural eyes, they would be wide at Tenor's enheartened speech. Having none, though, he listens quietly, and then replies. "I do not distrust this man's motives, but he has yet to prove his judgement to us. He may have concern for our kind, but he is not Warforged," he argues. "Few of our own kind know what we need. I agree that a community of Warforged may help us and others oppressed by humans, but we should not be too swift in creating a group that will draw the ire of men, nor hasty in devoting ourselves to meaningless labor that benefits beings of flesh instead of Warforged."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 20, 2005)

"The fact is, we will be creating a community whose best interests are decided by warforged.  A community that will have the choice who to benefeit.  We shall find our own meaning in our labor.  I do disagree with our generous host on one matter though: our greatest strength is not in being untiring workers, though that does make us mighty.  We will not be a cornerstone of the inductrial revolution Juarin speaks of just by working tirelessly.  Our products will need be superior to the products of other nations.  That means we must study some new techniques, both industrial and mystical, to make the best products.  We will be a powerful community because we can think tirelessly as well as work tirelessly.  Thinking tirelessly is why we need warforged like you Agarndas...warforged like any of us."

North tilts his head to one side as if an amusing thought has struck him.

"Besides, if you go with us to the north to free these warforged, we will likely be able to find undead things for you to play with."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 20, 2005)

North's words come as the final blow to an unruly peice of metal finally hammered back to shape, and Agarndas abandons his resistance, nodding slowly. "The living are of greater interest to me. The dead, after all, did not create us," he says, slightly defensive. "But you are wise to see our real strengths. If we Warforged are deciding our interests, I do not object to joining this experiment."

_If my fellows wish to strengthen themselves, they might find power between the Warforged, rather than between themselves and those who require,_ he wonders, refering to humanoids. _North does not see that better products benefit only the humans. We need neither finely crafted goods nor gold, so we should not exert ourselves for both. It is better to study ourselves and our creators-but then, this is a most unique union of both,_ he thinks, resolving to delve into the motives of Juarin moer thoroughly.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 20, 2005)

"So it is agreed then? I'm anxious to get to the edge of the Mournland once more."[\COLOR]


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 20, 2005)

"I believe," says Wander quietly, "that our greatest strength is the same as that of all of the other races: that now, and always, we choose our own path."  She places her mageforged hands on the desk, as the light sound of jingling jewelry fills the air.  "It appears to me that to bring ourselves together as warforged will only hasten the enmity against us.  After all, to separate ourselves is to mark ourselves as different, as foreign.  I believe that if we are to succeed in our task it will be important to gather allies, as many as we can, to show that our community is not merely for ourselves, but stands in union with the other races."

She looks around to gauge the responses on her fellows' faces, and continues.  "As such, I think that perhaps it may be beneficial to speak to his majesty Oargev, prince of Cyre -- may she rest in peace," the warforged adds.  "I believe that he will not take well to the Karrnathi fortifications so near to his rightful land, and may well be willing to lend us his support to dismantle them.  Anything, even good wishes, can help us in a venture such as this."


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 21, 2005)

Juarin grins quietly in his corner, watching the warforged slowly come to terms with his plans. He follows along pleasantly, even at being called dangerous, because he knows that things are still moving along at the pace they were intended to. At the mention of seeking allies, however, he stops short and speaks up in a commanding tone which he did not intend, "No. Allies will not be needed here." Noticing his slip, he returns to more docile tones before continuing with his reasoning, "My friends, I just mean that seeking out allies would delay this mission even longer and leave your brethern at the mercy of the Karrnathi slave-masters even longer."

"I had not hoped to destroy this fortification. It would be foolish to try -- even the Karrnathi need protection from the horrors of the Mournland, and Fort Zombie appears to not be enough. I merely hoped to liberate their indentured workforce and, as you say, give them a choice as to where they spend their freedom. Hopefully some of them will appreciate our sacrifice and come here to help us. Whatever the slaves do with their freedom, it will be better than slavery."

"However, I digress. We do not need allies, because the job is not so difficult as to require them. The Prince of Cyre has his own problems with running New Cyre and is well out of the way of the lightning rail path that must be taken. While I believe that our two struggling communities may well come to some sort of beneficial agreement in the future, I do not think that now would be such a good time."

"You must take the Lightning Rail from Sharn to Thaliost, where the broken bridge will force you to cross Scions Sound to Rekkenmark by other means. This will be a difficult crossing, and no amount of help from New Cyrans could assist you. Ideally you would like to do this with as little attention as possible, and telling someone that you are going to do it does not help matters."

"From Rekkenmark, you will be able to take the Karrnathi Lightning Rail to Fort Zombie, and hopefully go quickly by foot the remainder of the way."

"Again, wasting time seeking allies would be a hindrance to your journey. They could not help, as you are more than capable of completing this task yourself or I would not have asked it of you. Also, the city of New Cyre is off the beaten path, and would require you to travel 200 miles off of the lightning rail track each way just to reach. This is time we can ill afford."

Juarin returns to his pensive, observing stance and hopes that the warforged understand his insistence, and his reasoning.

ooc: Yeah. Juarin is alot of talk. If I start doing this with all of my NPCs... tell me, I may not notice. Not everyone should talk this much, but Juarin does.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 22, 2005)

"Sharn?" asks the warforged wizard. "This may not be the optimal course, and for us Warforged, time is not such a pressing matter. I am not welcome in the city of Sharn," he tells Juarin. "If there is another course, we might be wise to take it."


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

"Is there not another place we can catch the lightning rail?" Tenor asks "I thought it made stops further down the line."


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 22, 2005)

Juarin steps up again, stating the obvious, "My friends, we are mere miles from Sharn. If you want to waste your time and go to the next rail station in First Tower, then feel free. However, I can assure you that I have everything under control and if you want on the rail at Sharn, you will GET on the rail at Sharn. If, however,you feel that this is impossible, then I'm sure I could rearrange my plans and get you on the rail at First Tower. It will just take you an extra day's walking to get there. An extra day in which your fellows can suffer."


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

*Tenor, Warforged Bard*

"What do you say to that North?  I think he can arange for safe passage, and time is something we are just as limited by as any other being."


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 22, 2005)

"I'm open to either course of action. I'd prefer to get to Karnnath as quickly as possible, but if it is absolutely necessary to delay a day by walking to the next station, so be it."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 22, 2005)

"I believe that Sharn is as safe a place to go as any...if not safer.  If you are wanted by the Brelish, then going into a city as busy as Sharn will let you blend in more effectively.  Going to First Tower?  There is the distinct possibility that you will be more easily picked out of a crowd.  I am sure we could find a way to mask your markings...or even your race if need be.  Juarin, I assume, can supply us with the appropriate documents for the journey, whatever guise we may take.  Sharn will be friendlier than most cities to us, and not treat us with instant suspicion.  I am in no hurry to return to my former slaver's borders, but being able to free our brethren sooner, rather than later appeals to me."

North thinks for another moment before adding,

"In my mind, the larger issue is how to cross the bridge into Karrnath.  Both sides are heavily guarded, and the gap is a bit far to simply jump."


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 22, 2005)

Juarin laughs at North's comment from his corner, "You could start with jumping... It would turn into a leisurely walk across the river floor pretty quick though. You don't need to breathe."

"You could, of course, try a raft or boat though. The rivers and lakes are not as strictly patrolled as they once were."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 22, 2005)

If he had possessed eyes, Agarndas would be rolling them. He didn't like water much; the stuff could cause rust and ruin his spellbook and notes. "If you can aid me in disguising myself, I will consent to take the Sharn rail," decides the necromancer. _This is such an impatient lot. Unwilling work does not wear us down or hurt us as it seems to do to men. Come to think of it, does willing work not damage their flesh every bit as much as forced labor?_ he wonders.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 23, 2005)

*Shadow*



			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "If you can aid me in disguising myself, I will consent to take the Sharn rail,"



"As you know the only true distinguishing characteristic of the warforged is The Ghulra - so if you have a way of covering your forhead you should be fine. Perhaps you have a cloak or a set of robes that could do the trick?

OOC: I'm assuming that it's pretty hard (especially for nonwarforged] to distinguish between two individual warforged characters (not counting The Ghulra), especially those crafted in the same production run.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 25, 2005)

"For our race, I think, time is always on our side.  I suppose our host is right -- there is always time to gather allies.  But, as Tenor made mention, we do have emotions, and mine grow impatient.  If we are to embark on this task, I suggest we get on with it."  Wander nods her head, though it's hard to tell if this is genuine or an affectation.  "I feel more comfortable with motion than talk.  And so," she says with a gravely wryness, "I motion that we embark on Juarin's plan, for now, on the morrow.  I am sure that we shall all be willing to help Agarndas in his plans, and we can always determine our approach as the day draws nearer.  Are we agreed?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 25, 2005)

"If you wish to make haste, we may as well leave now," comments Agarndas. "The time of day is unimportant, after all, and should Juarin require rest, he can do so on the Lightning Rail. I do not object if your core is set on leaving tomorrow, but I fail to detect the sense in waiting for something you are impatient to begin," he says, inwardly experincing something approaching frustration with his impatient fellows. _Curious it is that frustration is often related to impatience in humans,_ he thinks, recalling his studies in Sharn.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

"I believe we should set off as soon as we have gathered our things as well," Tenor says.  "I don't think Juarin is coming with us, for this is ultimately our mission alone, not his.  We will move much faster without him anyway."

He turns to Juarin "No offense intended of course.  I'm sure you have plenty of dutys to attend to here anyway."


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

Juarin starts to chuckle when Agarndas mentions travelling with the group. At Tenor's apology, he bursts out laughing entirely. Cutting himself short at his companions' confused gazes, he says, "My friends. These bones are too old to be moving around the continent, even on such a noble cause... and I am the FIRST to admit it. That being said, I will be accompanying you to Sharn in order to set you off on the start of your journey. After that, however, you will move much quicker on your own, as Tenor has said."

"You will be given all the plans and maps you need, and a suitable storage container to hold them in when we part ways at the Lightning Rail station. This same bag will undoubtedly be most useful to our magically oriented companions when you come to Scions Sound. I shall have to dig it out of my trunk though before we leave."

"If anyone has any last comments or questions before we embark, speak them now. I would prefer to answer any questions while the maps and plans are still laid out in the light here."

OOC: I'll wait another ten hours or so before moving onto the next leg of the journey. I can speed it up if most of you want to, so just say "No more questions, let's get going." if there is nothing else.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 25, 2005)

"Excellent," pronounces Agarndas. "If you do not believe your presence is necessary, then our pace will be all the quicker." 

_Not that it matters,_ he adds mentally. _If the others are satisfied, my time for research is increased. Perhaps the Lightning Rail will offer knowledge, as my last trip may not have been representative of the usual experince,_ he thinks, briefly directing his magical mind back to memories of his ill-fated detainment and transportation out of Sharn. _If not, Juarin and his motives are most intriguing..._


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

"I'm ready to leave once I grab my pack." Tenor says.  Hopefully this will give him a chance to try out some of his newly written traveling songs.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

OOC: I hate that we can't send Private Messages on this forum.

Ringmereth. Please, if you're going to be so expository with your thoughts, put them in an [sblock] tag. It really detracts from things and frankly perturbs me, because I want to respond to your thoughts, but can't, because you aren't speaking them aloud, nor are you physically showing that your character feels this way.

It's great that you're keeping a record of your thoughts as it helps build your character... but the rest of us aren't supposed to know them, and now we do. It's like if I had a villain walk up and explain his master plan in the first post. It would take away from the surprise of getting to know the character and their motives and plans.

Try harder to show your thoughts through action rather than through exposition.

"Show, don't tell" is one of the axioms of good writing.

I'm not saying you have to follow any of my suggestions by any means, but it's something you might want to keep in mind if you're looking to improve your writing style and the flow of the game.

Again, sorry for singling you out like that, you're far from the only person who writes with such exposition, but I thought perhaps I should say something earlier rather than later.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 25, 2005)

OOC: I guess it's a bad habit I've picked up. On the other forums I participate in, it's common practice as a way to flesh out a character's motives, ideas, likes and dislikes, etc. You're right, though, that it alters everyone else's perceptions of the character. Sometimes I find that they're used well, especially when a character thinks about something in their past that wouldn't be approprate for the character to say aloud. If the thoughts are about other characters, though, I agree that they detract from the development of the character and can give too much away. 

Anyway, I don't plan on just ending the thoughts, though I'll try to follow your advice of showing and not telling, because you're quite right. I will put them in spoiler text from now on, though. They're often more for my reference than everyone's reading, but if you want to use 'em, go ahead.

On a mostly related note, one problem with the Warforged is that their body language is limited. They don't have facial expressions. They don't blush, cry, raise eyebrows, or even smile. It's a bit limiting, and it feels weird to force them into body language they realistically would likely never pick up. Therefore, if your character doesn't state stuff aloud, then it's difficult to communicate it without using thoughts as I've done.

If anyone's got ideas on that, or anything else relating to in-character thoughts, my RPing, etc, feel free to comment. I'd like to think I'm well past the 'newb' stage of roleplaying, but my experince is really very limited in comparison to most of this forum. I'm open to advice.

One more thing: what would you advise regarding writing? I'm planning on having Agarndas write plenty about his experinces and ideas-do you think I should put them in spoilers as well, write them openly, or some of both?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

OOC: Do you mean writing as in writing a journal entry for himself? If so, I would spoiler it up with an OOC note saying what it is, and which people he shows it to, or if he just keeps it private to himself. If he shows everyone, then it would be easiest to write it openly.

As for body language, you're right WF can't do alot of subtle things, but they would likely have picked up on the broad strokes and given them greater significance. For example, if you're talking to someone and they're embarrassed, they don't just blush, they shift their feet and seem uneasy, often fidgeting a bit as well. Also, a person doesn't need to speak in order to make noise. For example if you're angry, you might grunt expressively. If you're happy, you might give a pleased "mmm."

I'm sure this is the first time most of us have actually used Warforged this extensively, so the experience will be a learning one for everyone. Try to keep the Races of Eberron Psychology sections in mind, and remember that physical limitations only stop you from the subtle bits. Your characters have living souls and are going to have the same emotions as anyone else, it is up to you to determine how they choose to express them given their limitations.

I think we're going to see alot of fidgeting and hand waving from here on out.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

OOC: That's what in theory should make Tenor a bit of an Oddball.  He's actualy got a bit more of a non-warforged perspective on things due to his background, and is probably a bit more emotional, and used to playing on emotions more (I tried to show that in my speach I did earlier).

Generaly, with I have an internal dialog, I try to Quote and Italics it, so it's more noticable as something I'm saying inside, but I try to use it as more of things someone may read, like if he thinks he's unsure of this but says differently, it may show some how if someone can sense motive a bit.  Or Tenor's thoughts on trying out new songs is just a snipit that the GM might be able to take the naritive with when he walks us to sharn.

If it bothers people I'll try to curtail it myself, I usually try to keep it to a quick sentance or two at most though.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

OOC: Mostly I don't mind a few quick quips here and there and will probably use them myself at some point.

When there's more internal monologue than action and external dialogue combined though, that's a bit unnerving. I don't like getting that far into someone's thoughts. I don't even like reading novels that are that expository.

Anyway, it's a learning experience. Everything is. Carry on folks. I'll post in the morning with the next step, otherwise lets try to keep anymore OOC discussion to a minimum in this thread. If you guys want to continue the discussion, take it to the OOC thread.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

Juarin waits patiently for any more questions, but sees that the Warforged are as easy to leave on this quest as he is. Rising from his seat he says, "Alright my friends, if that is all, then we had best be on about our way. It will be a long walk through the night to reach Sharn by morning. Gather what things you still need, but travel light. You will be coming home eventually. I have to prepare my package for you. I shall meet you outside in half an hour." Juarin leaves the room, crossing the building to his personal quarters.

After gathering their things and walking outside, the Warforged find themselves under a bright noon-time sun. Juarin exits the compound wearing dark blue robes and a wide floppy hat. He locks the door behind himself before turning back to Agarndas with a package. "You might find this handy. The one should help in your disguise, while the other contains the maps and instructions for your quest. Your spellbook should also remain safe inside. It's a bit of a treasure from my younger days, so please treat it well. I trust it is in good hands though," Juarin says as he hands over a deep red hooded robe and a smooth leather scrip marked with a Hammer and Anvil.

OOC: The robe is normal. The bag is a Type I Bag of Holding as per DMG p.248

Juarin gets a silly little grin on his face before he continues. "Anyway my friends. We'll have to get on the road. These bones aren't ready for this journey... but I fear they never will be. Part of this whole plan is to go buy a damned wagon so I don't have to worry about this anymore, but I'll torture myself just once, knowing that there are a group of fine halflings in Sharn ready to take care of me," he says as his feet start moving and the journey begins.

The day goes by quickly with Tenor practicing his music and Juarin humming along. As night begins to fall, the walking continues for several hours until the shining lights of Sharn are in sight. Juarin, however, calls a rest to the journey. His legs cannot continue moving unless they take a rest first. After four hours of resting, the group returns to the road and as the sun just starts to peek up on the horizon behind them they cross through Wroann's Gate of Sharn. Agarndas hides his Ghulra under his hood, and the rest of the group casually stroll into the city.

Wasting no time, Juarin leads the group towards the Lightning Rail station in Terminus and gathers the five Warforged around a table in the waiting area. After bolting off for a moment, he returns with a group of five tickets spread out on the table.

With a smile, he says, "My friends. Here is where we part ways. You must board the next rail car and head towards Wroat. Your journey will be long, but hopefully you will have no trouble keeping yourselves busy. Your rail car will head north to Hatheril and into Aundair, after which you will follow the rail North through Aundair and into the contested area around Thaliost. Be watchful in this area - Thrane took Thaliost from Aundair, and it is on the border of Karrnath as well. The region is rife with trouble, avoid it if at all possible."

"The instructions are all packed away in the scrip. Don't lose it, and have fun making up the extra bits on the way. Bring us back some new friends. I won't keep you any longer," he concludes.

Shaking the hands of each of the Warforged in turn, and patting them on the back as they head towards the rail car, Juarin says his farewells. The group see him last as a figure limping out of the station, making as much use of the walking-stick he found on the trip down as he can. He refused to limp while with the warforged, but on his own he seems to have slipped out of the act and can be seen struggling along.

The rail car begins moving on schedule and the adventure has begun. The Warforged are not alone in the car, and are accompanied by a human male covered in all manner of contraptions from wands to rings to other things. With the human are two warforged, one heavily armored and the other bare except for a belt of pouches thrown over a shoulder. For much of the trip, little can be said of any of them. The human often curls up in one of the bunks or sends off for food, however since he is sharing the car with seven warforged, no one else feels the need to partake of the beds or meals, rather busying themselves with conversation, song and the like.

As the Lightning Rail crosses over into Aundair, the human tenses up, fidgeting around a fair bit and snapping at his Warforged companions. He orders them around in a sharp tone and is altogether irritable.

Two days into the trip, while the human is sleeping, the two Warforged move across the car and join the five companions in conversation.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 25, 2005)

North turns to the two warforged sharing their car, glad that they decided to join in the conversation.

"Greetings my brethren.  My name is North and these are my companions.  I trust you and your human friend have had a pleasant journey so far?"


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

The armored 'forged grunts.

His bare companion, however, takes a more elaborate approach and actually speaks, "Yes yes... pleasant enough. Sometimes I miss the war -- all this quiet gets to me... All in all though I guess it's nice not having to worry about what's trying to kill you."

"How about you group? What brings you onto the rail all together?" he counters with.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 26, 2005)

Agarndas looks up from his work, a sheet of parchment covered in tiny script, as well as a few sketches. Those of his companions (or at least those with sharp eyes) beside him see a record of the trinket-covered man's activities and some diagrams of his body and possessions crammed into every inch of space available, save a dozen empty lines' worth near the bottom. Capping a vial of black ink and stowing it and his pen away in Juarin's magical bag, the necromancer speaks. "We are travelling north into Thaliost," he tells the armorless Warforged in a neutral tone, deciding against telling them any more details for the time being. 

[sblock]_Perhaps these could be the first new recruits for the village, but their human companion is worrysome. He may believe they are property, or otherwise bonded into his service, and it would be unwise to make more foes than followers, especially foes of potential wealth and power,_ Agarndas speculates.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

"This is the first time I've been on the 'rail.  It's a unique experience.  I'm working on a song about it, perhaps I can finish it before we reach our distination."  Tenor responds from his bench.  He is leaning back a bit with his lyre in his hand, strumming it experimentaly and writing things down in his notebook he has set beside him.  "What business brings you to use the 'rail?" he asks the other warforged travelers.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 26, 2005)

The bare warforged settles himself down as his larger companion remains standing. With an over-hard voice he responds simply with, "Same as you. Going from Point-A to Point-B."

He softens up a bit when he continues, "As for the rail... you get used to it. Master over there has us bouncing around from place to place so often that you'd think we didn't have a home at all. So we didn't really have much choice but to go with it."


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

"Master?  Is he your teacher?"  Tenor asks with an inquisitive note.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 26, 2005)

The bare warforged looks back at Tenor blankly, saying, "You might say that. We learn things from him, though mostly that is from watching and observing. Mostly he just tells us what to do and we go do it. It is simply that."

"We called him Commander for awhile, but he told us to stop. So we did."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 26, 2005)

"As in the war, yes?" asks Agarndas rhetorically, the faintest bit of pity mixed into his normally low and level voice. "How did you and your partner come to serve this human?" he inquires.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 26, 2005)

"They went around telling us that we were free to go. I didn't have anywhere to go *to*. So I just stood there, trying to figure it out. Then a human came by, and I looked at him. He was surprised to see me still moving -- I think he came up to me looking for parts or trying to fix me. He told me to follow him. I did," the bare warforged says in response.

With a nod backwards at his companion, he says simply, "You'll have to ask this one on your own."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 27, 2005)

"Were there many in your unit who did not leave?" inquires Agarndas. He himself had never considered not striking out on his own when his freedom was granted-a single building and a single job were all he had ever known during the War, save stories told by other Warforged. It seemed plain that, while he had little more than what knowledge he was created with, much more of the world existed than the repair facility he had toiled in.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 27, 2005)

"No. I was the only one. I just couldn't think of anywhere to go. War gave me a reason, and my reason was gone. No one seemed to mind that I was just standing there, and no one was telling me where else to go," the 'forged responded plainly.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 27, 2005)

Agarndas nods, trying to analyze the utter helplessness of this Warforged. 

[sblock]_His low capacity for ambition and independent action would plainly be detrimental to his work should he ally with us,_ judges the necromancer. _The question is then whether his inferior initiative is the result of his creation or his experinces. It is possible he could learn to lose his dependance on man and orders, but if not he may be a liability if pressured,_ he decides.[/sblock]

"I see. What was your purpose during the War? Furthermore, does this man give you a worthy reason?" he probes, hoping the Warforged's bonds of loyalty are not too strong to this unproven 'Commander'. "What of you?" Agarndas asks his armored companion. "Why do you follow that man?"


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 27, 2005)

The armored warforged takes the initiative and answers first. It grunts, then goes silent.

The bare 'forged nods, saying to Agarndas, "Yes... That would be the other reason I did not give you his story. I haven't been able to pry it out myself yet."

"As for my purpose, I was general infantry. Nothing special, just simple, rigorous order. I miss it. The Master seems to fill that part of the void, though I still miss the combat," the warforged adds.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 29, 2005)

OOC: Guess that conversation has run its course.

The rail car moves along smoothly down the track, with the scenery whizzing by. The two warforged and their master have returned to their side of the car and relative solitude.

The rail car travels through upper Aundair quickly, the cities seeming like brief glimpses of civilization between the war torn lands. The border, however, appears very clearly as it is crossed. There are entrenchments on either side, and debris running through the middle. The rail car flies by smoothly however, as the tracks are kept clean to keep trade running through the area.

Having left Aundair, and entered Thrane, the so-called "Master" appears to have eased up slightly and almost become jovial with the bare 'forged who spoke with the group.

The car moves on and slowly but surely comes closer to Thaliost and one more step in a long journey for the warforged.

OOC: Last chance to talk to the 'Forged and their Master, or to make any extra commentary on the entrance into Thrane/Thaliost. I will post something meaningful tomorrow.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 30, 2005)

OOC: Shame no one else felt like butting in-it didn't feel right for Agarndas to open up about the village to a strange Warforged, even one with some potential.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 30, 2005)

North walks over to the other side of the car toward the human.

"Hello sir.  My name is North.  I spoke to your travelling companions earlier, and I was interested to meet one who treats two of my kind so well.  I want to make something clear to you:  you are giving these two a purpose, and I assume are paying them for their efforts and time spent in your service.  I appreciate this and would do nothing to interfere in your, or their business.  You shouldn't take what I am about to say to them as such interference."

North then turns to the two warforged and speaks.

"I see that you are content with this man you call "master."  I know you desire structure and purpose now that the war is over.  If ever you wish to find a place where you can set your own purpose, if ever you wish to find a place where you can be a part of a new structured community, look for us or our friends in Breland, southeast of Sharn.  You will be among friends and you will find purpose with us.  This is an invitation to come when you have finished your service with this one."

North gestures toward the man in the car with his hand, and then bows briefly at the waste. 

"Excuse the interruption sir, and thank you for treating these two as well as you do.  It would be very unfortunate for us, to see a man who takes advantage of two of our kind.  It is good to see your kindness."

North continues to his side of the car. 

"He seems to treat them with...if not kindness, then at least some level of respect.  Perhaps, in time those two will join us."


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> "As for my purpose, I was general infantry. Nothing special, just simple, rigorous order. I miss it. The Master seems to fill that part of the void, though I still miss the combat," the warforged adds.



"Well, does your master pay you for your services or compensate you in any other way?"  Tenor asks.  He finds the chord he's looking for and strums it out on his Lyre while talking.

OOC: Sorry, I was sort of waiting for any of the others to break in here, didn't want to hog the spotlight.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 30, 2005)

Wander nods, and says quietly to North in a thoughtful tone, "The garrulous one reminds me of myself.  It is... difficult to feel displaced and of no use.  I believe I understand him."  She doesn't appear to betray very much emotion with these words, though.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 30, 2005)

[sblock]_And thus departs our secrecy. No man will gladly part with a willing servant such as a purposeless Warforged. Undoubtedly he will strive to keep them in his service, and should they leave him he may spread the word of our experiment._[/sblock]

Leaning towards North, Agarndas speaks softly in his steady voice. "Bringing undue attention to our establishment is unlikely to bring us beneficial results. It is plain that many powers would oppose our undertaking should they discover it. If you share Juarin's goal, then the longer they are ignorant of us, the better for the Warforged," he advises.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 30, 2005)

The bare warforged pipes up at Tenor's comments, saying, "Duty is reward enough. We are kept well, and given what we need to propser. We needed nothing more during the war, why should we need more now?"

"As for your invitation... it seems... obscure at best. Perhaps you could elaborate."


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

"What my friend is trying to say" says Tenor, trying to smooth things over, "is if you ever seek to learn a life beyond simple duty, to seak out our community.  If you want nothing but to serve, then there is no need, but if you seek more from your lives, then come and check out what hopes to be a prosperious warforged comunity we can call our own."


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 31, 2005)

The bare warforged nods noncomitally and returns to his side of the rail car after a little pause.

The rail car flies down the track with ease, but begins to slow as it approaches another city. The human grins excitedly and heads towards the door, waiting only moments after the car has stopped to bolt outside. His warforged companions follow along slightly forlornly.

After a few moments of scuffle, the group of warforged remaining in the train make their way out to the loading platform and work their way towards the gates.

A portly, loud man stands next to the gate speaking to each person in turn. Surrounding him are several armed troops. When the group reaches their turn in the queue, the loud man turns to the warforged with a cringe. He says, "Ugh, more of you..."

"Names and business? What brings you to Thrane from Aundair? Please tell me you're spies. We had alot of fun with the last spies to come through," the man said with undisguised pleasure on his face. "Hurry up about it. If you need to be flogged and turned back, we'd like to get it done and over with. If not, you should be about your way before my men decide that you soulless creatures are no better than the footsoldiers of our dear neighbours to the east."


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

"My name is Tenor, and I am a musician.  I am here to find inspiration for my songs."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 1, 2005)

Agarndas searches his bag for a moment before handing over his travelling papers. "I am Agarndas, a student of wizardry. I am travelling here as a component of my studies, and have no intention to involve myself in any espionage," states the warforged in his customarily neutral tone while inwardly contemplating the idea of dissecting this singularly foolish man alive; after all, he had spent little time researching the distinctly human concept of pain.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 1, 2005)

"Despite your hostility, I believe we will be friendly to you.  I understand that yours must be a singularly difficult job.  My name is North and I am a student of the magical arts as well.  I wish you a pleasant day."


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 2, 2005)

The portly man looked North over with a critical eye and smirked. "Hrmm. Friendly or not, you're still a damned dirty spy. Put him in chains boys," the man said with a grunt.

Fearing an end to their journey so early, North and the others went along with the man's demands and North was put in chains and taken to a side-office. After allowing the rest of the group, and indeed the rest of the passengers, to pass through, the portly man returned to the room holding North. The man left the rest of the group out in a waiting room, informing them that the charges for aiding a spy were large, and that he needed them on hand until the truth was determined.

The portly man returned to the interrogation chamber where North was locked up and slammed the door behind him. He nearly spat in North's face as he ranted, "Thought you could slip by, eh? Thought we wouldn't catch on... What kind of fools do you take us for? Here you are, proudly bearing the symbol of Karrnath on your chest, getting off of a train from Aundair, and you think that we'll just go along with your 'student of the magical arts' line?"

"Quite the little story you're telling. I can smell it on you, though. You're part of some Aundarian plot with the Karrnathis to bring us down from the inside. Well, you hunk of junk, you'll have to try harder than that to explain why you're coming through Thaliost," the portly man spouts.

He leans forward and screams in North's face, "Now tell me! Why are you here?! What are your masters sending you through for?! Why shouldn't I lock you up for the rest of time, you dirty mechanical spy?!"

OOC: For clarification, I am assuming that North is still wearing the mark that was built into his plating to signify him as an officer in the Karrnathi war-machine. You did not specify either way, and it helps this plot item. It might work in your advantage while you're in Karrnath, but right now you're in Thrane.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 2, 2005)

"Ah yes, that.  It is good that you hold so much hatred for my former masters.  As you know, the wretched Karrns have refused my people their rights afforded them by Thronehold.  It seems to me a nation who ignores one part of a treaty will see no problem with ignoring another and can clearly not be trusted.  I only wear these markings as they were forged into me the day I was born and I can never change them.  It seems to me I would hide them were I a spy for Karrnath working against Thrane.  The only reason I would see to display them is if I were a spy for Thrane, or some other nation that hates Karrnath, and I was trying to infiltrate the Karrnathi."


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 2, 2005)

The portly man grins slyly, saying, "Some other nation, eh? Like AUNDAIR! Admitted, from your own mouth! You were trying to hide blame, but me? I knew better, I saw that look as you came off the train... that appraising look, like you're counting troops. You'll be back to your people by nightfall and by morning my throat'll be slit if I let you go."

"No... no... a far more interesting turn would be to give you back to your masters then if you dislike them so much. We'll launch you across what's left of the bridge towards Rekkenmark... see how that treats you. You'll find the Karrnathi don't appreciate escapees..." the portly man says with a smile.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Tenor butts in cautiously "Sir, what gain would we have to gain from spying on anyone?  We are but simple warforged trying to forge our own path amonst the new oppertunities that have presented themselves to us.  Durring the war, we were used as weapons and nothing more, and now this one here of keeping loyalties.  Would you question the loyalties of a Karrnathi longsword, shield, or suit of armor?  Then why would you question the loyalties of a simple man who has moved on from his days of being a weapon?"

OOC: Diplomacy check (+7) to attempt to calm down the guard and convince him to let us go.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 2, 2005)

ooc: Tenor is in another room. As such he is talking to a regular guard, not the portly interrogator.

The guard standing watch over Tenor and the others in the waiting room grunted at Tenor's suggestion, but could do nothing to countermand his superior and so he stayed silent.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 2, 2005)

OOC: So, is he planning to send all of us across the the Rekkenmark, or just North?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 2, 2005)

North slumps his head and shoulders, as if defeated.

"Well, whatever you do sir, don't send my companions with me.  It is bad enough you send me back into Karrnath, into the den of slavers who perform unnatural acts with their dead.  My fellow warforged didn't know anything about this.  They are innocent.  I would never forgive myself if I led them all into slavery.  I heard that the guards in Thrane couldn't catch a spy if they wore a sign around their necks labeling them as such.  Clearly my information was false."


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 3, 2005)

ooc: I want to post right now, but I don't have the time. I've got a hectic schedule with a wrestling camp going on all week and a final exam going on thursday. So things might slow down for a day or two as my access to the computer will be spotty at best. I'll get back to you guys when I can get a chance.


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> ooc: Tenor is in another room. As such he is talking to a regular guard, not the portly interrogator.
> 
> The guard standing watch over Tenor and the others in the waiting room grunted at Tenor's suggestion, but could do nothing to countermand his superior and so he stayed silent.



OOC: Oops.

Tenor, raising his musical voice with a note of anger "If we were not warforged, would we not be allowed better respresentation?  Would you be this rude?  Would you not have moved along faster?  And why are we the last ones being questioned*?  Now get my friends through here quickly.  Or are you going to have to explain to your superior's superiors how you drew the ire of Diamonte d’Phiarlan and the House of Phiarlan by needlessly holding his personal assistant and his friends?"

OOC2: Not exactly sure if this is a bluff check(+7), diplomacy check (+7), intimidate check (+3), or all of the above, or if what I said it sufficiant.  There's enough truth to it that it's not exactly a bluff...

*Strike this comment if this is not the case, I'm just assuming based on how we're being treated.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 3, 2005)

The guard in the waiting room grunts and winces as Tenor continues talking to him. Turning to the irate warforged he says, simply, "You were the ONLY ones taken in for questioning. Leave me alone. I'm just doing my job. Deal with the captain when he comes out with your friend if you have time."

Meanwhile in the interrogation room, the portly captain has come to a conclusion and addresses North. "Alright. I won't throw your friends to the wolves, however they will be encouraged to leave town quickly. Keep in mind though that you will be THROWN. We do not deal well with spies, and we have set up a catapult to send unwelcome Karrnathi guests across the bridge. Don't worry... you should survive the toss. The welcoming comittee might be a bit... interesting though," the captain says with a grin.

Matching actions to words, he has a guard haul North out of the chair, and sets the guard with strict orders to bring the warforged to the catapult.

Upon leaving the interrogation room, the portly captain runs into an irate Tenor who has been unsuccessfully dealing with his guard. Tenor voices his concerns again in the proper direction this time, however the captain is unphased.

OOC: Diplomacy roll 11, bonus 7, total 18. DC 20. Didn't pan out... and things are going to be more fun this way!

The captain takes the other warforged aside and tells them, "If you wish, you can view your companion's deportation. However, I shall stress that we do not hold well to spies in Thaliost, and have little patience with the friends of spies. I encourage you to finish your business in town as soon as possible."

"Though to answer your question... yes. Alot of this trouble has to do with the fact that you are warforged. It is far easier to just slit a human spy's throat. We prefer to use warforged as ammunition though..."

Leaving with his captive and a guard of six trained soldiers, the portly captain leads the group towards the shattered remains of the lightning rail bridge to Rekkenmark. Standing on the jutting remnants of the bridge is a small catapult with a large basket. North's guardians ask him to curl up into a ball and proceed to run a chain tightly around his neck and the back of his knees, locking the chain with a sturdy lock.

Four strong men proceed to lift North into the basket of the already cocked and armed catapult. Being a man of little ceremony, the captain walks over to North, pats him on the back and kicks the catch with his foot, sending the catapult into motion. However, at the last moment a vital cord snaps, and the catapult misfires, sending North hurtling into the air, but nowhere near far enough to cross the gap.

With a horrid laugh the captain looks on in a mix of pleasure and annoyance. The catapult should not have misfired, however he is content with the fact that the spy will not be returning any time soon.

North, on the other hand, quickly sinks to the bottom of the river, wrapped in strong chains and staring into murky riverbed.

His companions, however, look on in absolute horror that such a cruel act could be conceived by followers of the Flame, and that it went absolutely wrong, leaving their friend at the bottom of the river.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 3, 2005)

Watching the display dispassionately, Agarndas is struck by the irony of the humans' prejudice. While North sits safely on the riverbed, the men will doubtlessly be working harder to repair the catapult than he will to retrive his companion. He turns to the other Warforged. "Do any of us have buisness in town to conclude?" he asks. "If not, I propose that we retrieve North," the wizard suggests, making sure that all of his possessions that might be damaged by water are packed safely in the bag of holding, then passing the satchel to his companions.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK]As North flies through the air he thinks to himself:_
Interesting...I thought surely his hatred of the warforged would cause him to deport all of us...I seem to have miscalculated.  This is...unfortunate._[/SBLOCK]

North, at the bottom of the river, struggles to break the bonds of his chains.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> OOC: Diplomacy roll 11, bonus 7, total 18. DC 20. Didn't pan out... and things are going to be more fun this way!
> 
> The captain takes the other warforged aside and tells them, "If you wish, you can view your companion's deportation. However, I shall stress that we do not hold well to spies in Thaliost, and have little patience with the friends of spies. I encourage you to finish your business in town as soon as possible."
> 
> "Though to answer your question... yes. Alot of this trouble has to do with the fact that you are warforged. It is far easier to just slit a human spy's throat. We prefer to use warforged as ammunition though..."



"Tread lightly then, for you were fairly warned, and have wronged an inocent man.  I do not 
envy what made you into the bitter man you."

Tenor turns and walks back to his friends.  "Looks like we have a swim ahead of us."  He begins to secure anything that might be water damaged in the bag of holding, and readies himself for a jaunt underwater.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 7, 2005)

"That would appear to be the case. Come," Agarndas says, restating the obvious as he walks down towards the river. In a quieter tone, he continues: "While simply pulling North out of the river will not present a challenge, the chains that bind him may. In addition, denizens of the river may not appreciate our presence; preparation for self-defense would not be amiss," the necromancer advises.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 10, 2005)

The group of warforged, prepared for a journey underwater, begin to walk down to the stony riverside in search of their friend. Weighed down by the iron portions of their bodies, the warforged have no trouble staying along the bottom of the river as they wade out under the watchful eye of the guards of Thaliost. From the looks on the faces of the guards and their portly captain, it is easy to discern that returning to the city would be extremely unwise.

Wading out further into the slow-flowing river, the warforged come across several long weed-beds as the riverbanks slope quickly towards the center. As their heads submerge below the river, the group of 'forged slowly become accustomed to the murky water and spread out in a search pattern as they partly swim, partly walk across the bottom of the river. Approaching the halfway point, the ground fell away sharply, and taller weeds began to block the way.

Carefully swimming across the bottom of the river, Tenor kicks something hard in passing, and it moves, as if struggling. Turning back and signalling the others, Tenor finds that North is curled up in the same ball he started in.

Pulling out his dagger and searching along the chain, Tenor finds a link unclosed. Prying at the link with all his might, and having North press his legs out, the two open the link enough to allow Tenor to slip the link out of its brothers, setting North gratefully free.

The group gathers around North, and Agarndas points towards the Karrnathi shore, leading the group in that direction with North and Tenor close behind. Shadow and Wander bring up the tail end.

Approaching another forest of seaweed, the group plows on through, kicking up sand and obscuring the trail behind them.

Out of the dust and the weeds, Shadow and Wander do not see two sets of rotten hands grab at them. The hands cling to them, and two dishevelled, pale remnants of humans grab tight to the tailing warforged as their companions are caught unawares as well.

North, Tenor and Agarndas turn, feeling an unusual flow of water come from behind them as they see dust and weeds kick up from the weed-bed, but do not see their companions.

Suddenly, a large chunk of wood and metal floats quickly by Tenor's left side, and he sees with horror that sweet Wander's head has taken a vacation from her body. Swimming back into the weed-bed, more cautiously now, the warforged arrive just in time to see Shadow's left leg torn off. Several of the plates of his chest are already missing -- the wooden parts floating towards the surface, the metal sinking to the bottom.

Two humanoid, waterlogged corpses drop the shattered warforged and turn towards their live prey. The Karrnathi welcome wagon has greeted the party.

OOC: Initiative:
Agarndas: 16+3=19
Tenor: 10+3=13
Zombies: 7-1=6
North: 2+1=3

```
Map:
W 1    A          |
 S      T         |
  2    N          |

1,2 = Zombies     One Square = 5'
A = Agarndas      50' to Shore
N = North         20' to Zombies
S = Shadow
T = Tenor
W = Wander
| = Karrnathi Shore
```

Edit: Note, I'll be doing the rolling, if you don't mind. So just write up your actions or possible actions in a post and I'll work out the combat turn on my own. Yes, Shadow and Wander are dead. Two critical hits. Those zombies with their natural twenties on slam attacks...


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

Tenor draws his longsword and steps 5' forward.  Pondering if his inspire will work or not underwater, he waits to strike one of the zombies if it approaches near enough.

OOC: Readied action to strike if a zombie approaches into a square he threatens.  Longsword(2 Handed) +2 1d8+3 19-20x2


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 10, 2005)

North brings his shield to bear, draws his dagger, and approaches the nearest zombie, slashing at it savagely.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 10, 2005)

Agarndas, while no stranger to necromancy, has had very little experince dealing with actual undead; his knowledge is more theoretical. Nevertheless, he tries to recall information about these reanimated corpses. He moves back behind Tenor and begins casting one of his offensive spells, hoping the water will not impede his magic.

Move 10 feet behind Tenor, cast Magic Missile at zombie #1. Also, Knowledge (religion) check for information about zombies.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 10, 2005)

Karrnathi zombies. Since the creatures have no vital organs, crushing or piercing them does little, they must be hacked to pieces. OOC: You also know everything else you can think of about these zombies short of their real names. 26 is a pretty high roll.

Mumbling into the water and waving his hands around, Agarndas watches as a ball of energy forms and shoots off through the water, dodging the murky figure of Tenor infront of him, and hitting the zombie on the right with a blast. The pale figure of the zombie staggers slightly but continues in its relentless existence.

Infront of Agarndas, Tenor draws out the longsword from his scabbard, holding it in two hands and preparing himself for the rush of the pale figure infront of him. As the beast comes within his range, Tenor lashes out heroically and severs one of the beast's forearms... however the beast returns the favour and smashes at Tenor with inhuman strength, striking him across the chest and taking a large gash out of his chest plates.

The second zombie marches through the muggy water, drawing into view a thick piece of driftwood as it stomps through the sandy waterscape on a beeline towards North. Reaching him it draws back the soggy club and waves it wildly at him, hitting North on the shoulder. However, the piece of wood dissipates in the slowly flowing water as it shatters softly on North's shoulder.

Turning back to the creature, North draws up his shield and grabs his dagger, slashing at the creature's midsection and cutting up some rotting bones, causing a gaping hole in the beast's chest, however it remained relatively unphased.

OOC: Ding ding ding, ROUND TWO!

Combat Details[sblock]There is a constant -2 for slashing/bludgeoning attacks underwater.

Agarndas:
  MM: auto-hit, 1d4+1=4 Z1 takes 4damage, 12 left
  Knowledge (religion): d20+6= 26
Tenor:
  Draws longsword and readies
Z1:
  Charge-> Walks forward and gets attacked by Tenor, d20+2-2=15 1d8+3=5 7HP left.
  Strikes at Tenor, d20+2+2-2=20 1d6+3=5dmg 2left
Z2:
  Walks forward and attacks North (Charge), d20+2+2-2=8, no hit
North:
  Strikes at Z2, d20+2-2=15, 1d4+2=5 11HP left.[/sblock]


```
Round2 Map:
W     1           |
 S     T   A      |
      2N          |

1,2 = Zombies     One Square = 5'
A = Agarndas      50' to Shore
N = North         20' to Zombies
S = Shadow
T = Tenor
W = Wander
| = Karrnathi Shore
```

Edit: I just realized Tenor doesn't have adamantine plates, so he doesn't get DR like I originally posted.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 10, 2005)

North, seeing the nasty gash on tenor's chest plate, turns and tries to infuse him back together while fending off the zombie.  

OOC:  Cast fusion defensively on Tenor: Repair Light Damage.


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Tenor, hoping to hide the fear inside, tries to inspire courage, while taking a defensive swing.

OOC: Inspire Courage, +1 attack/Dmg/save vs fear if effective, for 5 rounds after he stops.  Swinging defensively (-4 to hit, +2 AC)  Longsword(2 Handed) -2(+1 for courage) 1d8+3(+1 for courage) 19-20x2, AC 17


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 11, 2005)

ooc: You had to make a DC25 Perform check to sing underwater effectively. You... actually made it. My dicebot made me feel like an idiot. I was all ready to say "No, you can't do that. There's no way your friends can hear you underwater, because sound travels differently and it would take alot of control." Then the dicebot rolled an 18, plus your four ranks and three charisma mod gives you 25. So the singing works. I'll post the full round when Ringmereth has finished posting (since he goes first.)


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 11, 2005)

With no damaging spells to speak of on hand, the necromancer takes a few steps to achieve a clear shot, and with a few arcane gestures and a bubbly word, shoots a debilitating ray from his hand towards the zombie in battle with Tenor.

Move to get a clear shot (but not if it requires coming within 10 feet of the zombie) and cast Ray of Enfeeblement at zombie #1. Ranged touch attack at +3.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 11, 2005)

After a few quick steps to the right, Agarndas lets loose with the fury of his magic in the bubbling depths of the river. A flash of light beams out towards the zombie on the right, however the creature is unaffected.

Tenor, feeling the danger of the situation more intimately, begins to sing a courageous ballad. With a fine control that surprises even Tenor, his song makes it through the murky water and its refracting properties to his friends, who hear the song loud and clear, reinforcing their spirits in light of losing two comrades so dear to them.

Re-energized, Tenor takes another heroic swing at his opponent and with the sword clenched in two hands slashes the creature into two immobile pieces. The life leaves the enfeebled creature as it drops to the river floor with a kick of dust.

The dead creature's companion comes on relentlessly, ignorant of the loss of its comrade, and tries to bash North with its clubbed hands. North, however, steps nimbly aside in the murky waters.

Remaining on the defensive, North performs a quick infusion on his companion, Tenor, repairing the damaged warforged to peak condition.

OOC: One down, one to go. It stands at 11HP, you are all at full.

Edit: Undead are immune to ability drain.

Combat Details[sblock]Agarndas
- 5' To the right
- Ray of Enfeeblement on Z1, d20+3=19 Ranged Touch, Hits, Does nothing
Tenor
- Inspire Courage, +1 attack/Dmg/save vs fear if effective, for 5 rounds after he stops. 
- Swinging defensively (-4 to hit, +2 AC) Longsword(2 Handed) d20+2-4+1-2=16 (undead immune to crits) 1d8+3+1=12 19-20x2, AC 17
Z1
- Dead by Tenor
Z2
- Attack North d20+2-2=9
North  
- Cast Repair Light Damage Defensively on Tenor, Concentration DC16 d20+6=19, 1d8+1=7[/sblock]

```
Round2 Map:
W     1    A      |
 S     T          |
      2N          |

1,2 = Zombies     One Square = 5'
A = Agarndas      50' to Shore
N = North         20' to Zombies
S = Shadow
T = Tenor
W = Wander
| = Karrnathi Shore
```


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 11, 2005)

Irritated at his mental lapse, Agarndas moves behind his companions and prepares to repair their bodies should the remaining zombie harm them.

Move behind North and Tenor and readies an action to cast Repair Light Damage on either of them should they be injured.


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Tenor, feeling more confident, takes a 5' step to allow North the flank, and attacks.

OOC: Longsword(2 Handed) +3 1d8+4 19-20x2, AC 15[/QUOTE]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

North, pleased at Tenor's successes with the first zombie, works with his companion to destroy the second.

OOC: Take a 5ft. step into flanking position and attack with my dagger.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 12, 2005)

Seeing that his companions have the more physical side of combat well in hand, Agarndas coolly moves behind them and waits to repair their wounds if they require such.

Tenor, on the advantage with the heart and soul of his rivetting song helping him along, takes a heavy swing at the remaining creature and slices a heavy gash through the creature's midsection, however the beast remains standing.

The rotting pile of bones and skin winds up for yet another swing at North, and this time connects, clubbing the 'forged and dislodging some of his adamantine chest plates.

Agarndas, seeing his friend take some damage, casts his prepared spell and sets North's body about repairing itself slightly.

North, finally, takes his chance to return the damage to his opponent and takes a wide slash towards the waterlogged beast, but misses completely, unused to fighting underwater.

Combat Details[sblock]Agarndas
- Ready to Repair on Damage
Tenor
- 5' step won't get you behind to allow the flank, but next turn it will.
- Attack d20+3-2=18, d8+3=5, 6hp left
Z1 -> Dead
Z2
- Attack North d20+2-2=16, d6+3=6, DR2/Adamantine = 4damage
-> Triggers Agarndas' spell, heals for d8+1=2 damage
North
- Attacks d20+3-2=3, miss[/sblock]

```
Round2 Map:
W     1    A      |
 S    T           |
      2N          |

1,2 = Zombies     One Square = 5'
A = Agarndas      50' to Shore
N = North         20' to Zombies
S = Shadow
T = Tenor
W = Wander
| = Karrnathi Shore
```


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Tenor, gaining confidence with his success, attacks with the flank advantage.

OOC: Longsword(2 Handed) +5 1d8+4 19-20x2, AC 15


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 12, 2005)

Trusting that North and Tenor can handle themselves against a single zombie, Agarndas turns away and heads towards shore. He wades in until his head can jut out amidst the water, and takes in the shoreline, scanning the Karrnathi side of the river for more zombies or other defenses.

Move... maybe 10 feet? Just enough to get a view of the shore, then spot check.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 12, 2005)

While Agarndas moves back to check the edge of the water, Tenor moves behind the remaining Zombie and slashes heavily across its back with his longsword. When the sword leaves the beast's body, the creature falls over, having a severed spine. In a kick of silt and sand, the two portions of the creature go motionless, ending the fight.

Agarndas heads further towards the edge of the river and continues untilr his head peeks out. Scanning the riverbank, he sees that the city of Rekkenmark looms on the high banks above, and the Karrnathi half of the broken bridge is above and to the left. There appear to be no people on the shore, though a guard is posted on the bridge above. The river continues on to the left or the right, and no guards line it.

Tenor and North remain underwater, unable to speak clearly, looking over the shattered remains of their compatriots... the first losses to Juarin's dream.

Combat[sblock]Agarndas
- Move taken. No spot check... "nothing to see here"
Tenor
- 5' step taken, see below
- Atk made d20+5-2=17, d8+3=6, Zombie dead, combat over.[/sblock]
OOC: Flanking only occurs if you're directly behind the creature. You are not there yet Bront. I'll assume you take a further 5' step to do so.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad that the fight has ended and the shore is clear, Agarndas strides out of the water and does his best to dry his plates off. As a precaution, he opens the magical bag and retrieves his crossbow and ammunition. Sitting down on the riverbank, he snaps a bolt into the weapon and belts the quarrel case to his side. The wizard then slings his crossbow to his back, and, quarterstaff in his steel hand, beckons to the others. "Juarin will be displeased at the destruction of Shadow and Wander. Perhaps we should retrieve their soul-marks; he might be comforted by such a gesture. If their frames have anything of value, they no longer have need of it, while we do," Agarndas suggests.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

North motions to Tenor toward the two fallen warforged.  He then starts toward Shadow, gathers up his body, and begins dragging what is left of him out of the water.  When he gets onto shore, he joins Agarndas, lays Shadow's body on the banks, and inspects the damage he has sustained.

"It isn't much...I will repair myself when we find a convienient place to gather our thoughts and plan our next leg of the journey.  Unfortunately, I don't know that I can do anything to repair these two.  Their souls have left them."

Something suddenly occurs to North and he turns to Agarndas and Tenor,

"Thank you for coming to retrieve me.  Those chains were most uncomfortable.  I believe I handled the situation at the rail station poorly.  I must be sure to analyze that situation and come up with a better procedure.  Suggestions, Tenor?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

Tenor goes to help retrieved what is left of his former companions.  Once they surface, he puts their former belongings in the bag.  "I believe it is tradition to burn or burry the remains of a fallen comrade.  It is a tradition that few warforged have been afforded, but I believe it is what we should do."  Tenor looks over to North "Fortunately, you were not lost as well."

"As for what to do now, we must move on.  We shall deal with our fallen comrades and then continue on, for I hope they have not died in vain."

When next Tenor gets a chance, he spends some time composing a song in memory of fallen comrades.  It eases his mind to grieve in such a way, and hopefully his song can touch others with his feelings.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 13, 2005)

"Humans have curious traditions. I believe the origin of disposing of remains in such a fashion was to prevent scavenging animals from disturbing the bodies of their fellows. It is interesting that creatures who are very much a part of the processes of nature would seek to remove each other from it," muses the necromancer. 

[sblock]_Interesting, as well, how it draws those who would use their comrades' bodies for purposes they find much more offensive,_ he thinks.[/sblock]

"I say that we should continue onwards. If you wish it, we might return their bodies to the river in a method similar to a seafarer's tradition for the disposal of corpses. While I would not want my frame to slowly rust beneith the waves, it seems altogether quite similar to a body of flesh decomposing in a grave. As a more practical concern, we have no implements for digging graves, and making a fire would attract attention."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 13, 2005)

"And if the authorities of this land ever found the bodies beneath the river, they would just assume that they were the bodies of unfortunate runaways.  Graves with warforged with-in, on this side of the river?  Clearly someone is coming into the country."

North looks at Agarndas,

"I think you have the right idea about sinking them in this river."


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

Tenor nods "Then let us do that then.  May they rest in peace." 

Tenor helps set the bodies adrift in the river, and stares out at them as they begin to sink slowly.

"Well, let us be moving.  This wasn't how we hoped to arive, but it seems we are here."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 13, 2005)

Agarndas nods as he watches Shadow and Wander disappear into the river. "Juarin would not wish us to sit idle, despite our loses. We must find a route to our objective," the necromancer states. He turns away from the river and starts walking his measured step up the beach, looking once again for defenses on the riverside. He also retrieves the maps Juarin gave him from the bag, and attempts to locate their current position in relation to Fort Zombie, and how to reach it.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 13, 2005)

OOC: It only seems fair that I mention I'm reading every post, but I'm waiting for you guys to figure out how you want to enter the city before I post the next chunk. You'll be railroaded through the plotline soon enough, but you have to make a solid choice first.

Oh, and for getting this far, you each get 350xp. 150 each for the zombies, and 200 for good characterization. Feel free to make a note on your appropriate character sheets.

The group sits on the steep, rocky shoreline, with an even steeper bank rising above them towards the city. The bank comes to a head as it is built up to support the bridge, off to a few dozen yards to the left, and smooths out more over the next several hundred yards towards the right.

The map shows a lightning rail line running directly from Rekkenmark towards Fort Zombie. As Juarin mentioned, if you can find a rail cart heading that way, you can take it and get off quietly at Fort Zombie, walking/running the rest of the way to the new fort. Your purpose in Karrnath must be hidden though, because the Karrnathi do not appreciate having their slaves freed.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 14, 2005)

Must I always take the lead?

Agarndas considers the area. "I propose that we follow the bank to the right for approximately a mile, then turn inland and locate a road leading to Rekkenmark. From there, we will act as native travelers. We should devise a uniform cover story for our presence, as well, so we can pass through to the lightning rail without further delay. Another factor to consider is our travelling papers, which could prove a liability if they contradict our fabricated background."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 14, 2005)

"I believe our warforged nature will be difficult to disguise, especially considering we will be nearing a significant population of Warforged slaves...and I myself am an escaped warforged from these parts.  We should attempt to avoid detection as long as we can, avoiding civilization where possible.  Having a cover story if we are stopped is a good idea: perhaps as slaves on a mission for a master.  Unfortunately we will need papers proving that we are such.  Any ideas around this problem"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 15, 2005)

"If we were to find a sympathetic human to act as our master, there would be little suspicion of us. If we travel alone, the risk of detection becomes much higher. If we cannot devise a feasable method of gaining a human 'master', then stealth may be the next best option," Agarndas reasons.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 15, 2005)

OOC: Folks. I'm out for two weeks. It was questionable, or I would have mentioned something earlier. But I'm out, so here's a longer explanation -> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144235

I'm going to hand the reins over to you guys. Try your best not to go too hog-wild. Long-story-short you're going to roleplay your way into the seedy underbelly of Rekkenmark, trying to find a sympathetic person, and Primus' character is going to introduce himself and find you some false papers to get you on the lightning rail. Expand a bit on it, try to woo him to the cause.

Primus: it's your time to shine buddy. Consider this the railroad.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

"Well, perhaps I could use some connections to House Phiarlan to get us through.  I left Diamonte on good terms, and I'm sure he'd be willing to do me a favor, even if it's simply manufacturing some papers."  Tenor suggests.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2005)

"I at the very least have been to Rekkenmark before.  I beleive I could still find the porrer side of town where we could find a human with an agile sense of law to aid us.  I am certain, at least, few questions will be asked in that part of town.  Shall we proceed?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

"That sounds like a plan North, let us be about it." Tenor says.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 16, 2005)

"I concur," Agarndas adds. "However, we still require a route into the city itself. Walking in through the main gate will lead to unwanted questioning."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 17, 2005)

"That is true, but here in this country, they have a hobit of locking up the cities fairly securly.  Sneaking into Rekkenmark would be quite hazardous.  Perhaps we hsould simply prepare for questioning."


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

"Rekkenmark is probably quite easy to sneak into.  If we arive outside the wall by Rekkenmark and observe, I'm sure we'll spot more than a few people sneaking in and out in some fashion."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2005)

So we walk directly to the city, hoping to avoid any suspicion by looking not in the least suspicious.  The plan has merit.  Shall we proceed?


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

Tenor nods "Yes, let's be off."

Tenor heads off with his friends,


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: because Agarndas is entirely too cool for this game to die off so fast, I'm going to try to get this moving again. If you see this, post!

A day later, the party finds themselves a few hundred yards outside the walls of the dreary city, watching a slow stream of traffic pass in and out of Rekkenmark. The trio, hidden in a muddy ditch to the northeast of the well-guarded main gates, scans the wall, looking for any weakness they could exploit to enter the city covertly. No one appears to be aware of the Warforged.


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2005)

"From here, we should be able to observer any other suspicious entrants and perhaps use their entry way."  Tenor says, watching the walls closely.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 12, 2005)

The three remaining Warforged skulk closer to the city, watching the areas between the gates for a quick way to enter. Scanning the line drawn by the top of the wall, the three see a shadow skitter over the ramparts and slip away into the undergrowth surrounding the wall.

Moving over quickly, Agarndas finds the shadow slipping around on the ground, skulking and stalking, trying to avoid the light of the fading day. The thing turns quickly towards Agarndas as he pushes through the bushes towards it.

In the fading light, the three warforged can recognize one of their own kin... however the 'forged is diminutive and lanky, with a frail body and long, spindly limbs. They all recognize the model from the days of the Last War, when these Warforged were designed for scouting and stealth-related missions.

Cautiously, the small warforged approaches Agarndas, then Agarndas speaks out, "Hello... How did you get over the wall so quickly in daylight? We're looking for a covert way to enter the city. Can you help us?"

OOC: Meet Primus. When I get a hold of him on IRC, I'll have him post. He will be your guide to Rekkenmark and the underbelly of Karrnath. Enjoy.

Also, Ringmereth, if you have any more questions for Primus' character to answer, then ask away. The dialogue will probably be drawn out for a day or two.

Sorry for the delay folks. It's good to be back.


----------



## Primus (Sep 12, 2005)

The little scout froze, its red eyes wide.  Unlike the other warforged, this particular individual's composite plating was painted a smooth black with silverish highlights, presumably to increase its stealthiness.  It jerked its head this way and that, mimicking some sort of strange mechanical bird, causing the others to doubt whether it even had the capacity for speech.

"Quickness.  Stealth.  Guile," the little warforged said, at last, standing to its full tiny height.  "Yes, yes, I'll help," it said with a grin, though that red glowing of its eyes was still somewhat disconcerting.  "Come!"

Witht hat, the warforged scout was edging them along the walls of Rekkenmark, looking for a passage suitable for the man-sized constructs.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 12, 2005)

"How fortunate for us this one came along.  Thanks you for helping us little one.  I am called North.  What do you desire to be called?"


----------



## Primus (Sep 12, 2005)

The tiny spidery warforged turned its head slowly to look at North.  "Ripper."


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 14, 2005)

It lives! *guitar solo*

Agarndas follows after the miniature construct, intruiged. In his experience, the vast majority of his kind had served in positions of menial labor and combat. This one must have been trained to work independently, however, and therefore must possess considerable wit and intelligence. 

[sblock]_Therefore, this model represents an enormous repository of useful skills, as well as a potential risk, for a Warforged created to operate independently is unlikely to have as strict adherence to orders and law as the average soldier. He should be watched closely._[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Sep 14, 2005)

Ripper slipped along the outside of the wall, the other ‘forged behind him.  Each of his steps was precise and at one point he froze, tapping his toe three times and then began moving again.  What the warforged did not know is that if he had not froze they surely would have been spotted and put to death.  In any case, the little construct was true to his word and, with a bit of rooting around in a large bush and a crawl through some quite unsavory fluids, the four warforged were all suddenly on the proper side of the wall that surrounded the city.

“Inside, inside, yes, yes,” the little warforged grinned, “Now, what is it you do inside?  That is the question.”


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 14, 2005)

"Now that we are in?  We find an actor who will do what we wish without asking questions.  We may need to pay him with barter or promises, as our material wealth is limited...ideas about how to accomplish this objective?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Well, we can still try to secure transport to Fort Zombie.  Or, we have some of the gear from our fallen comrades that we can ofter to said actor." Tenor suggests.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 15, 2005)

Giving the small warforged their plan of attack -- find someone who can give them false papers and a plausible excuse to be riding the lightning rail to Fort Zombie -- the group sets off to the seedier parts of Rekkenmark.

The little warforged slinks through the shadows of taller buildings, slipping into deeper shadow as an airship passes by overhead with the roar of fire from its elemental ring. Finally, Ripper leads the group down a dark alley towards a rotten wooden door set a few steps below ground level into the back of a large stone building.

Opening the door, slowly, Ripper peaks his head through into the even darker interior. He beckons the group inwards as the last glimpses of the setting sun disappear from the roofs of the surrounding buildings.

After everyones eyes have adjusted to the low lighting, the group realizes that they are in a low-ceilinged tavern filled with round tables. Ripper points out one of these with a spindly finger and the group sits down while the small warforged slinks to the bartender.

Returning to the table, Ripper grins slightly before whispering loudly, "Yes... there should be a man coming here tonight who can solve all of your problems... yes, yes."

"We must wait. Wait, wait. He will come."

Time passed on, and the Warforged watched groups of questionable individuals enter the room now and then. Tenor ordered a round of drinks for the group, to avoid getting a heavy glare from the bartender... and then tried to break into a song, however he was quickly quieted by a group of large men to his right.

Finally, Ripper skittered off to a side table, apparently having found his quarry. Returning to the table with Ripper was a tall human in ragged finery. A grizzled beard and shaggy hair framed a face that had seen many years and many drinks... however his hands were steady, and the leather pouch and scroll case at his side appeared to be in immaculate condition.

Sitting down in a free chair he addressed the group, "I understand you have a business proposition for me..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Yes, indeed we do.  We require traveling papers so we can ride the Lightning Rail with a bit more anonimity than we currantly could."  Tenor says.

OOC: Diplomacy +7


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 17, 2005)

"Ahh. Yes... I can provide that service. One moment please," the ragged man says as he looks over either shoulder and takes out the immaculate pouch and scroll case. Carefully he lays his tools out on the rickety table and looks over the group.

"Now... what story should we tell? You say you want anonymity... Who could you pretend to be that would be anonymous? You're still four warforged travelling alone. You're going to turn heads no matter who you pretend you are. Perhaps your plan needs more than a few forged documents, eh?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 17, 2005)

North stares silently for some time before speaking.

"Our owner and loved master is far too sick to travel.  He suffered greivous injuries in service to Karrnath during the war and they pain him terribly.  As such, he has sent us on a mission of some importance without him:  that of buying more warforged.  Since his most prized servant was a gifted warforged quartermast in the war, he has sent me, along with these others for protection, on a purchasing trip to whichever city lies closest to our destination...I am not sure which one would suffice.  What documents would that story need?  Would it provide sufficient cover?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 17, 2005)

"I believe such a story would still cause difficulties. I have another approach with better odds of success: we require a man to act as our master or equivalent during our journey. Warforged acting alone will cause suspicion, but if we are accompanied by someone posing as a wealthy human individual requiring security, our presence would be easily justified," Agarndas explains. "Could you be pursuaded to imitate such a person for the duration of our trip?"


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 18, 2005)

"Persuaded? ...yes I could... but not by fancy words. Something a bit more shiny to grease my wheels perhaps?" the ragged man states.

"By the way. My name for this venture, if you can provide my fee, will be Therius Pile. You may refer to me as such in our business dealings from here on out," Therius explains.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"How much of this shiny stuff are we talking." Tenor asks.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 18, 2005)

"Ah, my mechanical friend... that's not how business is done. How much are you willing to part with for my services? How important is it for you to get where you're going? How valuable are my talents?" Therius responds.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Tenor ponders for a moment, and replies "Well, we could probably part with 15 gold for your initial services, and an additional 15 at the end of our trip, just to keep things on the up and up of course."


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 18, 2005)

"I would stand with his offer; however, we also possess a significant amount of equipment which is of little value to us. You might be capable of putting it to use, or selling it for an acceptable price," Agarndas offers.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 20, 2005)

Therius looks appraisingly over the blank faces of the gathered warforged. He looks at their slightly soggy appearance and grins. "My new friends... I don't believe that you have met my premium. We are talking about putting my life into your hands. Surely you can afford something better than a measly 30 gold marks," he states bluntly.

OOC: For the record, the gear picked up from Wander and Shadow is:
Greatsword
Masterwork Smith's Tools
Wander's ID and Travelling Papers
Painter's Tools
Morningstar
Dagger
Canvas (10sq yds)
5 Torches
50' Silk Rope
(All but the weapons went into the bag of holding anyway)

*191gp 17sp 5cp*


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 23, 2005)

"It would be possible. A sum of 30 marks up front and an additional 30 upon the completion of our arrangement would be within our means. We also have the identification and travelling documents for one Warforged, if you could profit from such items. Is this satisfactory?" Agarndas asks the human.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Tenor nods his approval of the deal and waits for the human's responce.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 23, 2005)

"I'm sorry... that's just not enough for me. You're talking about putting my life and livelihood on the line. Can you imagine the trouble I would be in if one of those guards found out what I did for a profession? Surely you can bid higher than 60," Therius comments.

OOC: Yes... I am rolling for Diplomacy. Yes... you keep failing. I'm not going to give you free gold because your companions were slackers so the DC for your attempts is fairly high.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"I think we could go as high as 40 and 40.  But you're beging to push it human." Tenor says with a stern look.  "Though, I supposed if you're interested in a greatsword, we could probably part with one as well as part of the payment."


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 26, 2005)

The human looks at the gathered group of warforged, then turns back to Ripper and says, "Thanks for wasting my time," before standing up.

"You'll have to do quite a bit better than that. I will take part in your endeavour for no less than 80 upfront and 80 when you reach your destination. If you can't match that, then I might as well be on my way," Therius says with a fair taste of finality in his voice.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

"How about we call it 70 and 70, and we throw in a nice set of legitimate credientials that you should be able to use at a later date?" Tenor proposes. "Surely the extra money you could earn while in posetion of such items could prove to be quite valuable to marklets you have friends in, and no one will trace down the origionaly."


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 26, 2005)

"Call it a deal. Now clear some room and don't knock the table about. I have sensitive work to be doing..." Therius commands as he sits back down at the table and produces his tools.

After several hours Therius finishes the task and looks at Ripper. "There, completed. Now all we need is a way to get to the Lightning Rail station without any fuss. I believe that's where you come in, my little friend. Lead the way," he says.

OOC:[sblock]The *ONLY* reason I'm letting you get away with the 70/70 deal is because you rolled 20 on d20+7. I was about to have Therius walk away out of spite, but then I made a roll... and we'll go with the dice. However, keep that in mind. I am not going to give you free money. There is no reason in the world either of those players should have been carrying around 190gp, and if you were humanoid races, I probably would have knocked the first person who mentioned looting them (Agarndas) down to evil. Since you're warforged, I'll let alot of the morality issues slide, but keep in mind that just because YOU don't think something is vile and evil, does not mean that EVERYONE ELSE thinks the same thing.

This doesn't need any more discussion, as it has wasted enough time already, but I wanted you guys to know WHY I was wasting time bartering. You have 190gp worth of free money, not treasure, not looted items -- free money that a "good" party of folks would not have looted. The world will balance itself out.[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 26, 2005)

OOC: I'm just itching to debate your stance, but as you said, enough time has been wasted.

The necromancer spends the next few hours scribing out a page of his observations of Rekkenmark thus far. When the man finishes his work, Agarndas presents Therius with his down payment, then stands up, packs away his sheet of notes, and waits for the scout to lead them to the station.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Thank you, it's been a pleasure doing business with you."  Tenor says, making sure he doesn't seem rude or as if he holds a grudge from a bargain hard faught.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 3, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I keep telling Primus to post the next phase, bringing you up to the rail station in a slinky/roguish way... but he's got some sort of real life.

The group of warforged with their human companion filed quietly out of the bar after leaving a few coppers to cover the drinks that they didn't really need.

With small Ripper in the lead, they slipped in and out of dark alleyways in the dead of night. The city was silent except for the light padding of the warforged passing over the cobbled streets and the breath moving in and out of the human's lungs.

The rail station arose bright with lamplight ahead of the group after a number of mysterious twists and turns. The great building had a low sloping roof covering a wide rectangular area.

Right up until they left the shadows, Ripper was staying low to the ground and walking slowly. As soon as they were forced to enter the light, the small warforged stood straight upright and carried himself in a somewhat normal manner. Tenor, Agarndas and  North followed by with Therius who grinned in amusement at the shift in the little machine's attitude.

Therius then took the lead, with a wave of the hand motioning the warforged to follow him silently. "The point here is to keep yourselves nondescript," he whispered back to the 'forged.

The human led them into the large building and used a good portion of the money they gave him to pay for tickets onto the railcar. Everything seemed to be working smoothly.

Leading the 'forged to the back of a nearby train, Therius spoke up. "Alright. You stay in the servant's car. I will be up in the lounge. Stay quiet," he commanded before leaving on his way.

The warforged found themselves alone in a rather plain rail car. It was not as nice as the one they travelled this far in. They were alone only for a few moments however, when the door opened and two large, well muscled men in armour walked in and sat down.

"Agh. More damn 'forged. Hate 'em," one of the men stated to his partner, though obviously he was making sure the warforged could hear him.

"Yea... biggest reminder of the war there is. Someone should just take them all apart," his companion responded.


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 5, 2005)

Basic logic advised Agarndas to stay silent. But another intricacy of his arcane mind told him otherwise. "An odd sentiment, fleshling," the wizard replies in his even voice. "It was your kind who began the war. It was your kind who created us and commanded us to fight the war. Yet your memories of the war are that of the weapons, not the wielders. Should you not be disassembled?" he asks in a nonchalant tone.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 6, 2005)

"I'll disassemble you!" the one soldier barks out.

However, the soldier with the cooler head held the man back and said to his friend, while looking Agarndas in the eye, "No no... don't let it rile you up. It's just a stupid machine after all. All they're good for is heavy lifting and slave labour."

"They don't even have a sense of honour. They just know how to kill, not why."


----------



## Primus (Oct 6, 2005)

Ripper stomped on the mage's toe.  "Quiet.  They will get theres when the time for getting is good.  This is not a good time."


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 6, 2005)

"I would invite you to prove your own intelligence, but one can clearly see that yours must be limited. The intellectual elite rarely find themselves as minor cogs in the Karrnathi military machine," the necromancer replies. Self-preservation and curiousity fought within the Warforged as he threw taunts at the soldiers in his rational, dispassionate tone. He resolved to record his conversation later on.

His last verbal volley spoken, Agarndas lowers his voice and whispers back to the miniature Warforged, "My apologies. Human prejudices are fascinating."


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 6, 2005)

"'Fascinating' are we? Sounds like you want to cut us open. Better we beat you to the punch!" the rowdy soldier shouts as he draws the blade from his side and lunges at Agarndas in the close space, slashing him heavily across the chest.

His cooler companion shakes his head and readies his weapons in the background, waiting for someone to approach him.

OOC: Initiative
Soldier1: 19+2=21
Soldier2: 15+1=16
Agarndas: 11+3=14
Tenor: 7+3=10
Ripper: 8+3=11
North: 8+1=9

Map
	
	



```
---D---
|     |
|    R|
|  1A |
|2   T|
|    N|
|     |
---D---
```
Legend:
D=Door
1=Soldier1
2=Soldier2
A=Agarndas
T=Tenor
R=Ripper
N=North

Soldier1: Attacks Agarndas with a Longsword, d20+5=17 hits, d8+2=3 damage.
Soldier2: Holds action until melee attack.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

"You know, I find their ignorance humerous.  The shear irony that they're so afraid of us, that they can't not attack us."

Tenor draws his sword and takes a step towards Soldier 1.

"Drop your weapon good sir, and we'll forget this happened and be on our way."

Tenor will hold his attack untill he gets a reaction by Soldier 1, or Soldier 2 steps forward to attack in his range.


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 6, 2005)

"I made no threat to you," the Warforged replies, still refraining from raising his voice. His staff in hand, Agarndas hops back swiftly, bumping into Ripper before making a jump to the door. "I make one now: leave us be or your aggression will be made plain-and our master will _not_ be pleased," he says, giving a slight weight to his words. The necromancer's shining mechanical hand grips the doorknob, ready to expose the angry soldier to the occupants of the next rail car.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC: One Round = Six Seconds. If you're going to say too much, it's going to cost you an action. This was okay, I'm just saying, don't get too heavy into explanations. This *is* a fight. You *can* be killed.

The dual-threat from Agarndas, both his words and his attempt at the door, drives the second soldier into action and he rushes towards the necromancer, chopping at the 'forged with the longsword he drew quickly along the way. However the chop goes wide and the necromancer is unharmed.

OOC: Attack Agarndas, d20+4=7, no hit.


----------



## Primus (Oct 6, 2005)

There was a strange *snkt* noise and Ripper was a rolling ball of glittering steel, flashing across the floor.  As he reached Argandas and his assailant, the little warforged suddenly unfurled.

There was a loud *splort* sound and a painfully human groan.

The man looked down at his chest, two or three inches of glittering metal were visible through the front of his sternum and clothing.

"Critical strike," Ripper said emotionlessly, "Maximal pain.  Death in 12.7 seconds."  Ripper twisted the blade, eliciting a shriek that caused the man to drop his sword and fall to his knees, blood splattering across his micro-sized assailant.

"We are now in a very bad situation," he stared at Argondas angrily, "Next course of action, destroy remaining witness." Ripper said this without malice, a dagger seeming to almost materialize in his off hand, but Argondas, who was nearest the little warforged, may have noticed a slight gleam of joy in the creature's gleaming red eyes.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC: I verified all the rolls in chat. He critted the bugger for 14dmg. Not many first level fighters can survive that.

North: You're up.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 7, 2005)

North, quietly watching the whole debacle, approaches Agarndas and infuses him with repairing energy.  "This is an unfortunate turn of events.  We'll have to dispose of both..."

OOC: Infuse Repair Light Damage on Argarndas


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 10, 2005)

The remaining soldier looks around at his surroundings and begins to panic. His only friend lies in a bloody pool at the foot of a mechanical midget. He takes a glance at the pool of blood, and a glance at the warforged, and starts to breathe heavily. His eyes begin to shake as he brings his sword down against the "mechanical midget." The sword slices cleanly into the 'forged and damages his casing severely. However the forged appears still capable of functioning as he steps back and rights himself quickly.

OOC: North repairs 1d8+1=9dmg on Agarndas, to perfect health.

Soldier enters Barbarian Rage, +4 Str (+2 melee dmg/hit,) +4 Con (+2 hp, +2 fort,) +2 Will, -2 AC. Attacks Ripper at d20+6=18, d8+4=6. Ripper has 1hp remaining.

Initiative Order: Soldier, Agarndas, Ripper, Tenor, North. Agarndas is next.


```
---D---
|  A  |
| 2RN |
|  X  |
|    T|
|     |
|     |
---D---
```
Legend:
D=Door
1=Soldier1
X=Soldier2(Corpse)
A=Agarndas
T=Tenor
R=Ripper
N=North


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 11, 2005)

As North's infusion binds his damaged frame back together, Agarndas' sturdy limbs send his staff in a quick, precise thrust towards the soldier's torso. Despite his knowledge of human anatomy, the necromancer makes his first assault the last of the fight's, and nimbly skips back away from the door and towards the corner, predicting that Ripper, North, and Tenor will be capable of finishing the fight.


----------



## Primus (Oct 11, 2005)

Ripper, despite the painful wound in his side, rolled again, his little body sliding passed the thrusting attacks of the angry soldier.

Once more he unfurled, this time halfway across the train car, the dagger in his hand flying like a sliver of death, its trajectory a bit uncertain due to the wound Ripper had suffered.

Ripper rolls around the corpse, and down away from the doorway where everyone else is congregating..

Tumble = 15
Attack roll = 12, Burned an Action Point.
Attack Damage = 3.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 11, 2005)

Agarndas' staff misses the soldier wildly, however he regains his balance quickly enough to continue moving.

Ripper nimbly evades the Soldier, however the flight of his dagger does not manage to strike anything except the wall opposite.

OOC: Agarndas attack soldier, d20+0=5, miss.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Tenor does what is the equivilent of a sigh, as he steps forward to strike at the soldier.  "I appologize for the bloodshed, but I'm left with no choice."

OOC: Longsword                 +2      1d8+2     19-20x2


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 11, 2005)

Tenor's blade slashes through the man with ferocious accuracy, leaving him heavily lacerated but still standing.

OOC: d20+2=17, d8+2=9, 6hp left.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 11, 2005)

North approaches the human and slams him an adamantine fist, trying to put him down once and for all.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 11, 2005)

North's fist sails wide of the soldier as he ducks under it and turns towards Tenor.

"No choice eh? Now you'll see what desperation really is!!!" the man barks out. In a rage he slices his longsword through the air towards the head of Tenor. Catching the bard by surprise, the soldier watches his blade sink into the wood and metal neck of Tenor and come clean out the other side. Tenor's body falls limply to the ground and dark fluids pour from his neck. His head rolls slowly to the side and bumps around with the shaking of the rail car through the lightning lines.

OOC: North attacks, d20+2=8, miss.
Soldier attacks Tenor, d20+6=26 (crit check d20+6=15, 25% for Fortification d100=90 ) 2d8+8=23. Tenor is ridiculously dead.

Initiative Order: Soldier, Agarndas, Ripper, Tenor, North. Agarndas is next.


```
---D---
|  A  |
| 2R  |
| XN  |
|     |
|     |
|     |
---D---
```
Legend:
D=Door
1=Soldier1
N=Soldier2(Corpse that North is Standing Over)
A=Agarndas
X=Tenor
R=Ripper
N=North


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 11, 2005)

"This impulse on your part is unfounate.  We can't let you live."

North pulls out his morningstar and swings at the mighty soldier.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

As he crumbles to the ground, Tenor cries "We can't fight them all, brothers." before his life force spills out of his body.

OOC: Sorry, had to make a dramatic death scene


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 12, 2005)

This is not groovy at all...

Unfamiliar emotions began creeping into Agarndas' conciousness; streams of magic flowed through him and gripped his mind. He was surprised to feel piercing stabs of anger surface, bringing his eyes to a deep shade of red. Intellectually, the necromancer was disheartened by the third companion who had been lost to him in a single day, but moreover, he was enraged by the so enormously foolish and avoidable loss of life. He propelled his quarterstaff once again at the soldier.


----------



## Primus (Oct 12, 2005)

Ripper slipped sidways across the train over to where Tenor's head lay.  The warforged's dagger came up, but then a quizzical look of pain crossed its seemingly emotionless eyes as it stumbled, losing the initiative and its chance to attack.

There was a soft clink noise, unheard by all over the heat of combat.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 12, 2005)

At the loss of their comrade the warforged react with speed and fury. Agarndas flails his quarterstaff out at the beast, but misses wide again. Ripper moves to assist the downed 'forged, but seems to stumble at the loss of his new companion. North, however, takes the fight into his own hands and drops the head of his morningstar through the head of his oppoenent, dropping the man to the ground in a bloody pool.

After the flurry of the moment, the warforged are left to contemplate the loss not only of their friend, but of their innocence.

OOC: Agarndas attacks, d20+0=6, miss.
Ripper stumbles.
North attacks, d20+2=14, hit, d8+2=7, dead.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 12, 2005)

North's eyes darken and he walks toward Tenor's damaged and torn head.  "Agarndas...dispose of these bodies...all three of them.  Ripper, lend aid."

North picks up the head of his fallen comrade and looks at it thoughtfully.

"Agarndas...next time you wish to distinguish yourself as more than a mere slave and machine built for war, take a moment to consider.  Ask yourself, "Are we still in Karrnathtravelling as unliberated warforged in an attempt to free our downtrodden brethren?"  If the answer is "Yes," simply say "Yes Sir" to whichever human is abusing you, and continue on your way.  Otherwise, the next head that is lost may very well be yours...  or mine."

North never raises his voice, never mocks, merely states his suggestion for getting through Karrnath alive.  He takes Tenor's head, approaches Agarndas and says,

"Let me see the pack we were given...place this with-in.  I will find away to bring him back one day if I can.  Until then, let the presence of our fallen friend continue with us and remind us that we have more at stake than merely our pride.  We have each other and all warforged who would come after at stake.  Burying our previous companions in the rushing waters felt wrong somehow...perhaps through this, Tenor's vision and voice can live on through our actions.  Now, get working on those bodies, I will watch for any interference and devlope a suitable cover story."


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 13, 2005)

Holding the head in his hand, North realizes that it is missing something very significant. The head of Tenor is missing its Ghulra, the immutable soulmark etched into the forehead of every warforged at creation. It appears to have been cleanly cut away, along with the surrounding parts of Tenor's forehead.


----------



## Primus (Oct 13, 2005)

Ripper nodded, his eyes darting around the cabin. The little warforged, moved over to the bodies and nudged them with his toe, glancing at the train's windows.  His deft fingers picked through the pockets and pouches of the men, searching for anything of use or value.

He then pointed to Argandas as he proceeded to move over to the windows and began working to open them.  "Lift them.  At the speed the rail is going, anyone who locates these will be far far behind us."


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 14, 2005)

His staff fallen on the floor beside the defeated soldier, Agarndas nods to North, his eyes a deep, dark blue. The adept of death and life stands in reverent, thoughtful silence for a while, listening and nodding slightly at his companions' words. His reverie is broken by the sight of the missing soulmark on Tenor's head. His own metallic cranium swivels back and forth as he scans the cabin for the missing insignia. Rays of light from outside the cabin reflect off his frame, but the necromancer's body seems dimmer than before; splashes of the vital fluids of both man and machine mar his body.

"I acted without thought," Agarndas admits. "My knowledge of humanity is-imperfect." The wizard spoke a few syllables and twisted his finely crafted fingers in an steady pattern. No flashes of light or bursts of sound came forth, but his companions could not help but notice the stains of blood upon the floor slowly collecting themselves, flowing upwards in a whispy stream, and dissipating into the air. "I offer an apology for my conduct." Agarndas states, directing the cantrip's energies with a few motions of his hands. "Stubborn pride is not a domain held only by the living." 

The Warforged crosses the narrow compartment and with great effort drags the dead soldier towards the window opened by Ripper.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 14, 2005)

As Ripper looks over the bodies, he cuts loose their coinpurses, however the only other items of use on them are their weapons and armor, totalling a pair of well-worked longswords, a set of quality scalemail marked with the sigil of Karrnath, and various other tools.

Quickly hauling the bodies up to the window, Ripper and Agarndas manage to heave the human corpses out of the window, which is just big enough. Agarndas, being magically inclined, realizes the capabilities of the Bag which Juarin gave them at the outset of their journey and manages to put the inanimate pieces of Tenor into the bag rather than throwing him out the window.

OOC:
Loot: 550gp (183/183/184 split,) MW Scale, MW Longsword x2, Shortbow x2, Arrows(20) x2, Splint Mail, Heavy Steel Shield. Tenor's Gear is in the Rogue's Gallery, though there can't be much that you'll want.

I'll allow Tenor in the bag, counting for zero weight, for a sake of convenience incase he wants to be brought back to life sometime.


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 14, 2005)

Just FYI-the spell I'm using to clean up the blood and such in the carriage is _Prestidigitation_.

Agarndas propells the second dead body out the window, watching the bloody corpse grow smaller and smaller in the distance. He is struck by a most unusual urge to clean himself, but ignores the impulse and turns on his metal heels and examines the pile of treasures gathered by Ripper. He selects the longsword he was slashed by and grasps it in his steel hands, ineptly giving it a few experimental swings. Quickly deeming himself incapable of effectively weilding it, he contemplates the sharp blade for a few moments before sliding it into its accompanying scabbard and stowing it away in the extradimensional bag. 

"Take what you wish of these materials," the necromancer suggests, his still-even voice somehow lacking the spark of confidence it once held. "I propose no waste, though I have little desire for coin. We should dispose of anything we do not claim, lest it be found and lead to questions regarding its owner."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 17, 2005)

"I agree Agarndas, we sould go ahead and plae everything that will fit, that we desire to keep, in the extradimensional bag, and not carry any of it on us.  It would be unfortunate for someone to notice we have blades that once belonged to one of their freinds.  Keep those men's things out of sight."


----------



## Primus (Oct 17, 2005)

Ripper had moved over to the side of the train by this point.  His little head turned to North, having seen his capabilities in action, before.  "I have no use for any of the foes' cast off equipment, but I do require repair.  Is this permissible?" he asked.






Ripper then gets up and kicks the DM in the teeth.  "Get us moving or I'll sneak attack Jarrik with a bus!"


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 18, 2005)

"Do you know any reason why it would not be?" the wizard asks as he reaches into the depths of his mind, utters an uncommonly musical word, and touches the diminutive Warforged's wound. The magic of his _repair_ spell knits his companion's injuries back in place, weaving plates of armor and bundles of fibers together once again. His last useful spell expended, the necromancer scoops what equipment he can into the magic bag and offers the remains to North and Ripper. "If you do not desire these objects, I will dispose of them," he pronounces, pointing to the window with his left hand.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 18, 2005)

OOC: Jarrik could take a bus.

Disposing of the unwanted objects out of the window of the moving car, Agarndas and his remaining two companions return to their seats. Once during the trip Therius travels back to the servant cart to find that it is short three passengers, and makes his own conclusions.

"You know, of course, that this means you're going to have to explain the disappearances at the next stop, when the steward comes by to check the passenger manifesto," the Human explains coolly.

He goes on to suggest, "Just say that they ran off together, mention something about a fence. There shouldn't be too many questions."

Following the Human's suggestion, the group manages to make it peacefully through Kornth without much questioning. The trip remains uneventful, no one bothering to talk to the warforged and no new passengers entering the car clean through until the end of the line at Fort Zombie.

"END OF THE LINE!!!" a stout man outside bellows through the door into the small confines of the car. Leaving their car, and taking their possessions, the warforged make their way outside to find Therius waiting patiently.

"Come with me," he states calmly, with a tone of command.

The warforged follow him obediently out of the rail yard and through the guard station. Therius makes up some story about business in the plains to the east and the group sets off on foot out towards the east. Several miles distance, when the fort is obscured beyond the horizon set up by the low hills, Therius stops and turns to the warforged.

"Ah. My job is completed I believe. If there is nothing more you would have of me, I shall take my pay and leave to the north. Your business is your own, and I leave you to it," the Human says in a rather passive tone. "If you have need of me, I shall be in Vedykar until other opportunities arise to take me from there. Hopefully, however, this business shall take you far away from me. I would hate to go missing like your friend."

Taking his pay in hand Therius matches his actions to words. Meanwhile the 'forged maintain a moment of mild shock from the losses they have suffered in the weeks since leaving Juarin's side, only two of the three having actually begun the journey. However, they too must continue on their quest, and the two larger 'forged begin the fast walk to the south while their smaller companion keeps up a soft run with his well-machined and maintained body.

Several days of maintained marching later, the warforged find the construction site they are looking for over the crest of a hill. Taking a few steps back down the hill to cover their presence from prying eyes they take a moment to plan.

The fortress-to-be stands a mile to the southwest, over terrain which slopes shallowly towards it. The southwestern tower is completely built, and the south and west walls appear to be mostly finished. The northern and eastern walls, closest to the party of warforged behind their hill, are slowly coming together, however the project is far from finished.

The warforged work crews appear to be working tirelessly on the building, and a roughtrod path leading due east out of the worksite is constantly occupied by atleast two enslaved warforged, each carrying a large stone block back towards the building from what is evidently a quarry.

There is a loose patrol system consisting of skeletal sentries walking in groups of three at a distance of a quarter mile from the walls of the fortress. Also, walking along the path to and from the quarry, which sits on the eastern side of a steep hill, are a pair of animals that appear to be canine, yet reflect the sunlight like metal.

There is a small, crude hut to the north of the fortress. There appear to be no quarters for the warforged. The 'forged are not chained, however any 'forged who steps out of line along the walk to the path gets a nip from the creatures, and none approach the skeletal sentries during the short view the group takes of the scene.


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 23, 2005)

OOC: Alright Folks. I'm calling this one. The official time of Death is Sunday, October 23, at 10:23AM EST.

It was good gaming with you folks. Too bad she had to die so slowly and horribly. We were doing okay for a bit there, and then I threw those two goons at you and killed a character. Always a bit of a deathknell for any game.

See you around the boards.


----------

